# Who are you?



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

I'm a builder/contractor been in business 14yrs. Enjoy design and construction, this tends to come in handy for Halloween prop design and building. I enjoy the reaction other endure from my display.


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

im a school photographer. little do these kids know that the man behind the camera is just waiting to scare the living daylights out of them >:') muahahahaha

im 24 , live in socal, and i enjoy going to concerts. im a huge punk fan and a little bit of a metal head  oh and i loooove video games. Left 4 Dead is my current favorite.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a programmer, but love building things with my hands. Building things in the virtual world pays the bills, but building props comes with its own satisfaction. A couple years ago we bought our first home and my display has grown from there. Scaring ToTs is fun, but I think leaving them with a bit of awe is even more satisfying.

I love horror movies and have a rather large collection, specifically Zombie movies. 

Hoping to get a PS3 this year so I can play Left 4 Dead, but for the time being, Dead Rising is my all time favorite!


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

I am 28...and holding....LOL... I am a painter and a house keeper. I enjoy both and they give me extra time to do things around the haunting season


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

Myra Mains said:


> I'm a builder/contractor been in business 14yrs. Enjoy design and construction, this tends to come in handy for Halloween prop design and building. I enjoy the reaction other endure from my display.


I need you to come to texas and build some stuff for me LOL
Gosh i wish I knew someone with your skills that liked excuse me LOVE halloween like we all do


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm an American who has been living in the Netherlands for the past 9 years. I work as a social worker with young people between the ages of 16 and 23 with a psychiatric problem like ADHD, autisme, borderline, etc....helping them to live a full independent life.
And oh yeah, I'm just into it for the party 
No tricker treaters here, so not much choice!
Do make props though for the parties (see webpage)
Our obsession began when a dutch friend of ours wanted to experience an 'american' halloween party. I told him I'd give the party if he'd come in costume. Didn't figure he'd do it but he did. The rest is history lol Going seven years strong and the parties keep getting better and better!

MsM


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm Muffy, 51 yrs.old, come from a family that decorated every holiday & had block parties in between. My Grandmother started all this! She use to dress up every year as Anut Jamima from the pancake syrup bottle, she sewed all our costumes every year!

I've taken those traditions where ever I have moved, had a diner for 11 yrs in Nebraska thats where I really went crazy, we dug a hole to stick a 20 ft. tree in as part of our outdoor decorations! I keep buying every year, but when I found this forum I completely lost my mind! All this wonderful creativity & great people to share their ideas( and OH the IDEAS!!!) & the help in building things or just help & advice in general.

I started the "North Carolina Haunters" club & now I get to meet monthly here locally with other fanatics just like me!! I'm always on the hunt for new members to solicit, I even found some on Craig's List!lol Fact is ...in this group they all are way more advanced in their haunts than me & my builder....but we are learnin. I also started the online building group here on the forum!

As far as my neighborhood, well they don't do to much here but since I moved in people are putting more out & I just love that! This will be my 4th season here and when I moved in my neighbor told me they don't get tot's here. Well the school bus goes right past my house & that 1st yr. them kids watched me puttin all this stuff in the yard. We had 147, next year 179, & last year we lost count at 275. More & more are coming.

Our haunt is outside decorations but the most fun of it is in the house. We decorate every room & they come thru the house & also get a family photo which I take of each family. First year they were afraid to let the kids come in alone, so I invited the parents in & that was the start of it......now whole families come. We have a commercial popcorn machine & give a bag of that plus a goodie bag. I bake for the parents, they come to eat here>>>>no one is afraid to eat at our house! This year, because we have so many adults come, I am handing out small coffins to the adults with 5 of the gourmet chocolates we make. You can find the construction plans for the coffins on my web site.

I absolutely love what I do & I do it for Xmas too!
I have hords & hords of decorations for Valentines & St. Patrick's Day but they never come out of the boxes>>>>know why.......In those months I'm still recovering from Halloween & Xmas!!!!lol

My advice to you younger people>>>>DO IT NOW!!!! When you get older its much harder but still just as much fun!!

I'm a self-employed Chocolatier, we make candy for stores. Hobbies are surfin the net, making halloween projects, and anything Eric Clapton!! I love him ....he just doesn't know it!!lol

Glad to be in all the company of you fine fellow halloween folks as our beloved season approaches! May the force be with you!

the Muffster


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a second grade teacher. Even though I don't live in my school's neighborhood, I've been recognized by students when they come through mine. They get really excited to see me dressed up. Our YMCA has been doing a halloween night for a few years and I was just asked to help out for this year's. I know I will get recognized and for those don't know it's me---I'm going to ask them in a creepy voice if they did their homework!

My husband has a computer background and now works for Xerox as a tech. He is quite useful for building things and making sound effects with computers.


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm 40. I am in Law Enforcement. I have been an investigator in violent crimes and homicide. I am currently a Crime Scene Investigator and love it. My wife and I bought a house in a small nearby town to where I work. I have a 21 year old step daughter living at home with a beautiful 3 year old. (I'm Papa). I started decorating two years ago. We did a haunted garage thing and last year we moved it into the backyard and it was a huge success. I plan on doing the backyard thing again and thanks to this site have come up with a plethora of ideas.

I am camera shy (i.e. my posts in Members Photos).

Basically I go to work and deal with blood and gore and them come home and make blood and gore.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I am 24 year old proof Operator for the past 3 1/2 years. I am a copycat artist ( finally labeled myself that) I also do some original pieces. I have my own accessories line in the works. I can make almost anything old or beat up new again. I'm very good at crafting. 

I am the odd one out of my family and friends. I have always been very into Gothic stuff. I loved phantom of the opera , classic horror monsters ( Frankenstein , wolf man ect) and witches. I hope to go to school for monster makeup beginning of next year. very excited. 

basically my life in 2 words art and books.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm a 16 year old student. I'm going to be a senior in high school this year. Building props lets me relax from school work. I usually try to build most of my props during the summer, since I'm home most of the time, and I have less time during the school year. However, I have been slacking this summer for some reason.

I also work in the kitchen of a local bowling alley. I also enjoy hiking, camping, fishing, etc.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I am 35 yrs. old. I am a property manager/Landlord. Not the most glamorous job in the world but it leaves me lots of time for Halloween and my family. I am married with two teenage children 1 boy and 1 girl. In fact today is my sons birthday. My husband and I love to build things. Houses or props. The houses leave lots of leftovers to build props. I also love designing and decorative painting. 
About 15 years ago we bought a farm that once belonged to my husbands family and we built a house in the back in what used to be a corn field. In the woods in front we built a "barn" that serves as our haunt 365 days a year. We get no TOTs. But have a huge Halloween party that gets bigger every year. I spend most of my free time working on my haunt, planning the party or some other weird stuff.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm a 29-year-old medical transcriptionist, wife, and mom of 2 boys, a 5yo and almost 1yo. I work from home, so get to spend LOTS of time with my boys. Hopefully soon will be able to quit my job to be a SAHM as we're planning on moving to a smaller community. Just looking for the "right" house and need to finish our current house. It sounds absolutely insane, but I keep searching for a new house, but it just has to be in a good trick or treating neighborhood and it has to be conducive to Halloween decorating (inside and out). I'm not sure what started my Halloween obsession, but it seems to get worse every year! I love it though, and when my friends and family think of Halloween or horror, they think of me! I love scary movies. I'm also a huge music fan, especially metal, but really have a huge range of stuff I like to listen to. I'm a True Blood fan and am currently working on the Sookie Stackhouse series of books! They're fabulous! In my free time (what's that?) I like to go to garage sales, thrift and antique stores, read, cook, and play Scrabble.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm 31 years old and unemployed right now. I live with my boyfriend and 3 cats near San Francisco in a town with tons of Victorian houses, ours is one. When I do work, I'm a preschool teacher. My dad passed away 3 years ago and left me our house and a little inheritance, so it has definitely helped, it has been tough finding work. I've decorated the house since I was in high school, last year we entered a neighborhood contest so we bumped it up a few notches. This year I hope to do bigger than last year, or at least get the FCG done.  I enjoy going to concerts and reality tv. Hey, you need something to fill your time when unemployed and reality tv just sucks you in.  I also love kids and hope to have some of my own in the next few years.


----------



## TribalBellydancer (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm self-employed as a Medical Transcriptionist and a Tribal Fusion Bellydance Instructor and Performer. I also make costumes as a hobby. I'm currently going to school to become a Court Reporter (not as in a news reporter... as in the person on the steno machine in court or other proceedings, etc). I'm married and have a 15-year-old daughter, a 19-year-old stepdaughter, a 14 -year-old stepson, and a 10-year-old stepdaughter. 

I've always had an obsession with Halloween and my husband and I had our first Halloween party last year. We ended up with 112 guests and had such a blast that we decided to make it an annual event.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am 29, married, no kids, 1 naughty dog. I work an uber-boring desk job, but it pays the bills. I also coach speech and debate, and my passion is planning parties & events. I like crafts and recently set up a dream craft room, now I just need to get myself up there to use it. I blog about my creations here:
My Craftastic Creations

I'm currently beseiged by weddings & the related parties - we have 6 friends/family weddings from July - October, + all the showers, a total of only 3 free weekends from now through Halloween- YIKES!

I "do Halloween" for the costumes & the parties. We (sadly) don't get many TOT's, I over-estimate them every year and end up disappointed. I don't do much to the yard except things related to the party, and I'm just not into haunted houses or slasher movies. I'm not into the gore, but I do like a dark/twisted tone, anything glittery, bright colors, and whimsy. This year's party theme is Wonderland - probably call it "Wicked Wonderland" or "Asylum in Wonderland" or something dark. I love puns, theme parties, and baking/decorating cakes & cupcakes. 

I don't know how to build anything, but I just got a saw and a drill, so who knows what I might start trying


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Hi. My name is Scott & I'm a movieholic.
It's been 8 hrs since I last viewed a movie. lol Love most types of movies. Totally love the horror classics & can't get enough. Just turned 44 yrs old. But, I'm a kid at heart & refuse to grow old. Am married & have a couple kids. Have always been very creative all through my life, & used to draw a lot. After completing all the art courses in school, interviewed for Commercial Arts classes at local Votec. Instructor liked my portfolio but, didn't have enough sample pieces to get into the class. Took two years of Graphic Arts & graduated with honors.

Finding a job in the field was more difficult then usual & relocated 100 miles north of my home town. Worked for 2 yrs as a color proofer in a large printing company. We decided that we didn't want to raise kids in the metro area, & relocated back to our home town. Have always been a restless spirit when it comes to jobs. Maybe that's because of my art skills & get bored? It's been a year since the trauma of being laid off from my previous job as a Dental lab tech for 6 1/2 yrs. Still hurts but each day gets better. After two months of unemployment (was denied any benefits- unemployment, unpaid vacation, etc. Don't want to get into the messy details. But, I was forced to sign papers that weren't true.) I worked temp & searched for jobs. Finally found a job in Electronic Assembly (have 6 yrs previous experience) for a local company. Being over qualified & taking a pay cut of $3 less an hour hurts but, somehow I survive.

Volunteer at my local video store that I frequent, helping customers with suggestions. Am good friends with the owner & get rewarded with free movie rentals & sharing the latest movie news. Do have fish & a dog for pets. My allergies prevent me from having a black cat or even a raven. Would love to have a tarantula but, am out voted.

Have always loved Halloween & the love for it grows each year. Is that possible? lol Started Haunting in 1990 with our first Halloween party & haunted maze. Ended up taking the whole thing over after relocating back here. The party is different every year & so is haunt. Last year the haunted maze was 3,000 sq. ft., our biggest yet!

Have attended Horrorfind Weekends in Baltimore, Maryland every year since 2005. Am also on the haunt crew for the convention haunted house. Volunteer with the design, setup build, Q & A / lights on tour, & tear down. I'm a non-profit haunt consulter online & do that 7 days a week. Find it rewarding helping others all across the world & continue to learn things myself. This year was my first Hauntcon & even though I had to do it on a budget, I had a blast!

I'm so close with my haunting skills to open a professional haunt, just lack the funds to do it. It will happen some day just don't know when.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

My name is Morgan. I'm 23 and married. We have a cat named Tobias.
I live in Southern Ontario, Canada.
I've been a bank teller for 4 years and will probably stay in that position for a while until I feel the desire to do another role within the bank.
I love folkart/country stuff (although I'm definately not a country girl, I live in the heart of a city of 30,000) and that is my favourite stuff to decorate with. Gore does not do it for me, and although the cute stuff is, well, cute, it's not my decorative style.

I've loved Halloween since childhood and enjoy dressing up the house. Our neighbourhood does not vividly decorate, but does generally parcipate in the season.

I'd say I enjoy the party side of it more than anything


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Currently, my husband and I work from home running our own business. And it pays the bills rather nicely, but it's not what I am INTO. I am a graduate of the Theatre Arts dept. of the University of AZ, with a BFA in Costume Design and Technology. I have worked in professional theatres from San Diego to Massachusetts, with my longest gig being a 3 1/2 year sewing staff person at The Old Globe Theatre in san Diego. I miss it, but I don't miss being broke all the time. Now I indulge my creative side for fun instead of for a paycheck.

We have 2 kitties who are spoiled rotten, no kids. Not sure if we will ever have any...we can't decide.

I do a yearly Haunted Halloween House Party, with a smallish crowd (12-30 guests usually). I have always focused more on the inside of my house and the party than a Yard Haunt...until this year.  Now I am trying to build up my yard display to be as cool as the inside of my house.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm 56 and have lived in Texas all my life. I am the only person I know that likes Halloween (except for you guys). I can never seem to move into the right area. Even my daughter rolls her eyes when I mention Halloween.

I'm divorced now 13 years (and will never marry again...not unless he's a super Halloween Freak like me...hee hee ).

I am a website/courseware developer and have been working in the computer industry for 30 years.

I'm geeky..Love games, sci fi, Halloween etc. I have an artistic side that does not get fulfilled by programming...so I get my fix with Halloween. 

I do parties... as most places I live the neighbors are anti-Halloween.

I just moved into a new neighborhood at the end of November...so I'm waiting to see how these neighbors are going to respond to my deco's.

LOVE YOU GUYS...you are my Halloween fix support system.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

y name is Beth(obviously), I have worked at a bakery/factory for 19 years,that specializes in creme curls (if you have seen them at Walmart, they came from us! I adore animals, of all kinds, I have 4 cats,a cockatiel , and a turtle. 
I am a very avid reader, reading many different genre's, mystery, sci-fi/fantasy, horror, among others.
I love to camp, and go to Lake Michigan, water and nature sooth my soul.
I always loved halloween, as a kid and when my kids were in school, I was the room mother who always did the hallloween parties,, loved making gross goodies,and dressing up for the parties,(one year my daughter and I went as mother and daughter vampires, bat wing capes,, the works, it was awesome) once they grew up, I kinda got away from it,, still decorated some. Then hubby and I randomy went riding by a state park i,in October, saw lots,of people in it,something was going on,so went in to check it out,and saw all these people with decorated hallloween sites, went wow, thats awesome,we gotta do that!!! we started going the next year, kept getting into it more and more, ,found out more parks that do it, so now, go to 2 parks, so even though don't get many TOTers at home, the parks make up for it,last year had between 7 and 8 hundred kids between the 2 parks, I am now totally obsessed with getting more elabrate, and detailed, I love it!!!!
I love being able to come here, and be among like minded folks, instead, of the weird one, although I think they are the weird ones,LOL!
Oh, also, been married for almost 33 years, and have 2 kids, a daughter and son.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok it all started back on Elm St. no that's not it. I mean Camp Crystal Lake..wait that's not it either. Now I remember it was in Haddonfield Il. with my brother Michael.

Ok so it was none of them I am a 32 yr old Building Inspector, Zoning Officer, (Yes I am the guy that makes you get permits & inspections) Fire Chief and Halloween Junkie!! I also don't Remember when it started but it was long ago I always just loved every aspect of it all. I am married with a 2 yr old daughter my wife and I got married Halloween weekend 2005 and for our honeymoon we went to Salem Mass. Absolutely loved it I want to move there! we bought our 1st home June 2007 and I did the front yard then 2008 I did even more kids loved it 2009 I hope to make bigger and better! We go to as many haunted houses as possible. I am still waiting for the golden opportunity to open my own haunt some day! 
Till then keep on scaring my friends!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a 23 year old graphic designer with experience in 3d animation and Flash. I live for Halloween and anything Scifi. I'm also a wooden roller coaster enthusiast! (that's where I do most of my screaming) I first realized I got the Halloween bug when I was child and my parents helpped me in designing a homemade wizard costume (I still have it) I was also asked to volunteer for a private school haunt about 12 years ago. Ever since then I've been slowly (actually its been pretty fast thanks to the suggestions and ideas on here) adding new props and decorations to my house. I started out with maybe 100 ToT'ers now Im averaging about 350. I get most compliments from the parents and neighbors. This year I will be "beefing up" my haunt with more digital effects! I live in Prattville, Alabama; or P-Vegas as it's known locally.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Your living my dream, I hope one day to get a piece of property with large building or barn on it to have a place to build year round. I am 35 and a home remodeling contractor. In the town I moved from last year I had done a constantly growing yard haunt for many years and by the time I left usually saw about 3000 plus people on Halloween night. Last year at Halloween I had just moved to Gainesville and did a yard haunt with a friend. This year I am trying to get my first pro haunt going, but it has definitly been a learning experience and as time is running out im still not sure if its gonna happen , so I may be doing a home haunt with a friend yet this year as I am currently living in a small trailer park and cant do much here.





creepyhomemaker said:


> I am 35 yrs. old. I am a property manager/Landlord. Not the most glamorous job in the world but it leaves me lots of time for Halloween and my family. I am married with two teenage children 1 boy and 1 girl. In fact today is my sons birthday. My husband and I love to build things. Houses or props. The houses leave lots of leftovers to build props. I also love designing and decorative painting.
> About 15 years ago we bought a farm that once belonged to my husbands family and we built a house in the back in what used to be a corn field. In the woods in front we built a "barn" that serves as our haunt 365 days a year. We get no TOTs. But have a huge Halloween party that gets bigger every year. I spend most of my free time working on my haunt, planning the party or some other weird stuff.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah you go to as many haunted houses as possible to find code violations and shut them down, lol. Wow, building inspector, zoning officer and fire chief you like to give people a variety of choices on why not to like you. Good to see at least one of you guys is roaming around here on the dark side with us. Perhaps if we could appoint you national haunted house inspector we might be ok.





creepy crawler said:


> Ok it all started back on Elm St. no that's not it. I mean Camp Crystal Lake..wait that's not it either. Now I remember it was in Haddonfield Il. with my brother Michael.
> 
> Ok so it was none of them I am a 32 yr old Building Inspector, Zoning Officer, (Yes I am the guy that makes you get permits & inspections) Fire Chief and Halloween Junkie!! I also don't Remember when it started but it was long ago I always just loved every aspect of it all. I am married with a 2 yr old daughter my wife and I got married Halloween weekend 2005 and for our honeymoon we went to Salem Mass. Absolutely loved it I want to move there! we bought our 1st home June 2007 and I did the front yard then 2008 I did even more kids loved it 2009 I hope to make bigger and better! We go to as many haunted houses as possible. I am still waiting for the golden opportunity to open my own haunt some day!
> Till then keep on scaring my friends!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Just in case you didn't know, I'm an English chap.
I'm 50 years old, originally from London but now living in the country, on the edge of a small town in Wiltshire, very near to the Avebury stone circle. I've been married to Mrs Samedi for 25 years and we have 2 grown up children. Donna Marie is 23 and Jason Michael (er..yes, I named him btw...but only because Mrs S became most vocal on the subject when I suggested Boris Bela..)

I served 18 years in the Royal Air Force, seeing active service in the Falkland Islands and in the 1991 Gulf war. I retired in 1999 and am currently working as an Engineering consultant.
My specialist field is hydraulics an I am at present working for a company that maintains cranes. In my spare time I like to sculpt and make scale models of famous movie monsters and actors. You can see some in an album "movie monsters" on my profile page..I also enjoy making props, fishing, boxing (spectator only nowadays) and training to be an alchoholic.
I also have the peculiarly English penchant for _extremely_ hot curries.

I have been a fan of anything horror related for as long as I can remember, certainly since early childhood. I love the classic universal and Hammer films best, but to me, if it's horror it's all good. 

I love the unlovely and the unloved. After retiring from the military, I worked with exotic animals at a wildlife park..Reptiles, amphibians and spiders for the most part. I loved the job, but it didn't earn the £££'s so I returned to engineering.

I have been haunting for 4 or 5 years, normally just the front lawn and alleyway at the side of the house, but over the next couple of years I am looking into expanding the haunt considerably, taking in the back garden and possibly a track that leads around the back of the house.
...It's just where to store all those props!!??


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I am a 51 year old Air Force wife. My job seems to be packing and unpacking, since we move every two years. I have three grown children, a cat and a Beagle. I am 11 years older than my husband and we have been together 19 years. Somehow, it works. 

I am the neighborhood annoyance come September every year- I love to decorate for Halloween, I guess in a style that is unbefitting my station as the wife of an officer.  Whatever. The kids love me. I'm the crazy lady puttering around in my yard, putting up cemeteries etc. They stare at me from the bus windows- wander into my yard after school to help. It's great fun.

When I was young, I watched Creature Features every week-end. Rushed home from school to watch Dark Shadows. Parked my butt in front of the TV every week to watch Bewitched. Twilight Zone, Night Gallery, Addams Family, The Munsters etc.

Those shows gave me a taste for the characters of Halloween. Ray Bradbury gave me the poetry of Halloween.


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

34 and a construction superintendent. Schmoozer of the "creepy crawler" type. Silly inspectors. lol. I work only in airports and secured areas all over the east coast.

Started haunting in Quakertown, Pa in a great neighborhood. Moved to Ohio and up to a garage haunt. Moved to Gettysburg and up to a full scale haunt.


I started making masks of a *censored* band before realizing it was going to get out of being a hobby to a side gig. So I design latex masks and make them. I supply our haunt with some masks. I make them for a band also. I try to make basic designs that can be cusomized to your liking and no two will be the same.

Horror fan and totally metal .\m/ 
Shameless plg. Find me on MySpace, SinisterSpace, HauntSpace, Hauntworld, here, Ebay, Facedealers.com(not functional yet)


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Just forgot to say what a great thread this is...

Nice to "meet" everybody again!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Man Creepy they are slamming you bud lol Ever think of looking for other work? hahahaha

Meeps


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

maximpakt said:


> Yeah you go to as many haunted houses as possible to find code violations and shut them down, lol. Wow, building inspector, zoning officer and fire chief you like to give people a variety of choices on why not to like you. Good to see at least one of you guys is roaming around here on the dark side with us. Perhaps if we could appoint you national haunted house inspector we might be ok.


I don't have single HH in my area! and its simple follow the code and we won't have a problem..... But I don't have a bad attitude I work for the people to make people safe!



Face Dealers said:


> 34 and a construction superintendent. Schmoozer of the "creepy crawler" type. Silly inspectors. lol. I work only in airports and secured areas all over the east coast.
> That is true some to schmooze and then some just don't care and some do it right!
> 
> Started haunting in Quakertown, Pa in a great neighborhood. Moved to Ohio and up to a garage haunt. Moved to Gettysburg and up to a full scale haunt.
> ...





MsMeeple said:


> Man Creepy they are slamming you bud lol Ever think of looking for other work? hahahaha
> 
> Meeps


Well you know if they didn't pick on me I would think they didn't like me!


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

My wife has family back in Harleysville and we go back alot. I miss the area. We've been gone from there longer than I'd like to admit. I'll feel old. lol


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am 25, married a year next month. I am a Registered Dietitian. I work in nursing homes doing patient nutrition care & overseeing quality assurance in the kitchens. I am studying to be a personal trainer. My dream job is to do private nutrition counseling & fitness training. 

I supposed I have the hobbies of an older person... They include card making/crafts, reading, Halloween & I collect stretched pennies (If anyone has a machine near them, you are welcome to press me a set =)).

My husband is not as crazy about Halloween as me but I am dragging him into helping me with props. I have always loved Halloween. We do a house party, because I love hosting/planning parties (& get no TOTs). This will be our second annual party now that we have our own place.


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

My name is Teresa and I live in Alabama. I am married and have a young son who will be 7 on October 30th. (I tried to hold out to midnight to have a Halloween baby...nurses thought I was crazy! LOL) My son was diagnosed with Autism in 2005 so I am currently enrolled in school again to get a degree in Special Education. I also work part-time at a clinic/school for children with Autism and volunteer at my son's school and also for the local chapter of the Autism Society of America. In between all of that, lol, I love to spend time with my family, read and do Halloween crafts. 

I have always loved Halloween and Autumn. Unfortunately we live in the country and get no TOTers.  Even though my house can not be seen from the main road I still decorate inside and out every year. I do it for me, and now I am sharing my love of Halloween with my son. One of his first words was "spooky" lol
My husband is not a fan of Halloween (he was almost killed while TOTing at age 5) but will tolerate my craziness because he loves me. I even got him to dress up one year! LOL

ok so enough about me....I don't post a whole lot but I do read the forum all the time and am amazed by the talented people who are part of this family. This thread is a wonderful way to get to know each other better so thanks to the OP for starting it.


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Baron Samedi said:


> Just forgot to say what a great thread this is...
> 
> Nice to "meet" everybody again!


Thanks for the praise, I wasn't sure how it would be percieved, but from the active response it seems that many others feel your sentiment. When I started this thread I was just thinking how nice it would be to get an idea "who are the people in your neighbourhood" (forum), being as many of us spend several hours a week or day) on this site. Its nice to see that the thread has expanded into more than just sharing carreer titles.


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

MYRA I am still waiting on you to come here and build me some things lol its been a long wait wil you get here in te a.m.? lol


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I am 56 years old and always loved Halloween. I just started yard haunting last year after I discovered this forum. I am a Religious School Principal and live in a very high end tourist town in Upstate NY. If you know a lot about horse racing then you know where I live. Huge fan of the Rolling Stones and Bruce Springsteen have seen both at least 30 times each.
I want to thank each one of you for sharing your creative ideas and talents, I am privileged to be part of this family.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello all. My name is Clyde. I am 57 years old. I have been married to my wife Darlene for the past twenty years. I have a daughter and two step daughters. One of them (step daughter) actually likes me. I am a correctional lieutenant for the Indiana Department of Correction and have worked in corrections for the past twenty one years. I was a sniper and firearms instructor for nine years, and was a member of the K-9 team for 5 1/2 years. I retired from the Army National Guard in 1995 after twenty five years. Have several grandchildren and enjoy them all. Have always loved halloween for as long as I can remember. Use to do the JayCee haunted house every year for about six years. My daughter loved doing it. We have a party for family and a few friends and decorate inside and out. After joining this forum, I think my outside is going to look better. I collect old halloween postcards and decorations. Like big band music and anything that is WWII. I find humor in about everything and really enjoy this forum for that reason. Thanks for adding this thread.


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Moonie said:


> I need you to come to texas and build some stuff for me LOL
> Gosh i wish I knew someone with your skills that liked excuse me LOVE halloween like we all do


Do you have a list because I do. I've always wanted to get out to Texas to see if it is true that everything is bigger in Texas. What kind of painting do you do, house painting or artistic painting.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

I am a law student, and hope to practice intellectual property law (copyrights, trademarks). Before that I was in public relations and publishing for several years. I like to read, work out at the gym, watch movies, and cook. My favorite time of the year is from September 1 through January 5. I love autumn, snow, Hallowe'en and Christmas.


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

Myra Mains said:


> Do you have a list because I do. I've always wanted to get out to Texas to see if it is true that everything is bigger in Texas. What kind of painting do you do, house painting or artistic painting.


Artistic ive been known to paint a house or 2 but i am not good at it LOL....I have several pages of things for you to make lol yep things are bigger but i live in west texas sooooooooo not so much stuff goes on here compared to the east or central side.... i have really enjoyed your posts... they are gettin me in to the spirit of things i dont wanna wait til i have to rush to make or build things i did attempt a coffin out of wood my dad dropped off and i can say well its not good at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm 41, been married for almost 14 years and have 2 kids. Daughter is 12, son is 11. We live in Central Pa. I'm a stay at home mom, but half my life revolves around the computer.

I run a website for online reality games like Big Brother and Survivor. I've hosted about 15 games myself and have played in around 40 in the last almost 5 years. It's a lot of fun! 

I've always loved Halloween and when I got married and had my own house I started putting more and more decorations out. It's was only a few years ago when I started making my own. And I spend waaaaaay too many hrs searching the web for how-to!

Well, that's me in a nutshell I guess.


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

Let me first say I LOVE THIS THREAD! This is so cool to read about everybody, their hobbies, where they live, etc 

I'm 48 yrs young and live in eastern Iowa. I have 2 grown sons and a 7 month old granddaughter. I've always loved Halloween-and I'm proud to say that I passed down my love for my favorite holiday to my sons. My oldest is a mirror image of myself when it comes to Halloween! I am a home daycare provider to some pretty great kids-I work at an upscale kitchen store part-time-we also sell Dept. 56 stuff-Halloween frieght is already comin in! I love to work on my old fallin down house, cook, Lake Michigan beaches, takin hikes and spending time with the fam! I also am a big Paranormal freak and would love to go on a ghost hunt sometime! I caught some great orbs at a cemetery in Salem, MA a few years ago on camera-spooky... My hubby of 29 yrs does not really share my love for Halloween, instead he is a dog trainer and spends all of his free time entering and winning (sometimes) in field trials and hunt tests around the midwest. I think he loves his labs more than me (sometimes).
Nice to meet everyone


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

I am a 59 year old single mom. I have a 16 year old son and 37 year old twins, both married. I also have two grandkids one boy,14 and girl 11. My twin girls both love Halloween. 
I have 2 beagle dogs, who don't appreciate Halloween. They think Halloween costumes are chew toys. I cannot get them to participate. They do like to watch though.
Along with my son, I think he just outgrew it, for now. It is just the age. He used to love wearing all the one of a kind costumes. He also helped with props.
I have done art and craft shows for ever, and now I just sell my items on line. I make dance wear, dollhouse miniatures, doll clothes, towel critters, and what ever I am interested in at the time. It is usually halloween driven.
My real job almost 20 years, I work at a office supply, and do various jobs, order filling, stocking, returns, ect. and finding unique items.
I find alot of my craft and Halloween creations have originated from throw 
away packing materials, boxes, pallets,ect. Always trying to come up with something different. Iam always trying to see what I can make out of discarded items.
I love Halloween. It started with the costumes and finding something different and unique for the next year. Now I love to decorate and make unique items. I like to sometimes scare the crap out of the older kids and adults.
I love this forum. So many talented people. I thought I had a lot of projects before. Now I need more storage room.....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Some very interesting people on here.
I am 38 today married for 18 years have a 17 year old boy.I love my life don't care to much for my job I work for the postoffice delivering mail.I love to run-lift wts(and I can lift some heavy ones)yoga and just general exercise and I know alot about it.That was my craze for awhile.I have raced go karts and so has hubby and son.My son plays football and baseball(his passion) and hubby works for the electric company.
We live in west virginia it is so beautiful where I live it is almost heaven!
I have loved hween for as long as I can remember it has always been a magical time for me.Even my vinyl wonder woman costume as a child brings a smile to my face to think about it.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloween Princess said:


> I am 25, married a year next month. I am a Registered Dietitian. I work in nursing homes doing patient nutrition care & overseeing quality assurance in the kitchens. I am studying to be a personal trainer. My dream job is to do private nutrition counseling & fitness training.
> 
> I supposed I have the hobbies of an older person... They include card making/crafts, reading, Halloween & I collect stretched pennies (If anyone has a machine near them, you are welcome to press me a set =)).
> 
> My husband is not as crazy about Halloween as me but I am dragging him into helping me with props. I have always loved Halloween. We do a house party, because I love hosting/planning parties (& get no TOTs). This will be our second annual party now that we have our own place.


Collect stretched pennies? What are those? Never heard of it. 
I think the dutch stretched the first penny when two of them fought over one


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Halloween71 I hope your having a great day. 
Reading your thread sounds like your living the ideal life, happy family good health and living in heaven on earth. all the best to you and your family. Keep on crime fighting Wonder Women. By the way any deals on shipping?


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Collect stretched pennies? What are those? Never heard of it.
> I think the dutch stretched the first penny when two of them fought over one


ohhhh, easy now girls. Play nice!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm 28-years-old. I am shy, quiet, and not very self-confident. I currently work in retail (begrudgingly; I'm a _very_ reluctant 'people person'), though I'm attempting to become a Graphic Designer. Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana are my favorite bands, both of which I listen to year-round. I dress almost exclusively in black (but I also have a few other *****-colored shirts and a couple of white with black, so I've expanded my wardrobe a little). I collect horror-themed toys, mainly plushes. I find Gothic architecture to be enthralling and adore gargoyles (never would have guessed that, huh?). I've always loved the dark aspects of Halloween, even as a tyke (I'm pretty sure my first costume was the Grim Reaper). I enjoy decorating the yard as eerily as possible and seeing how many parents get almost as nervous as their chidren, waiting for something to jump out at them. Near Halloween, people don't look at me like I'm a freak or make stupid comments like I get alot of during the rest of the year, including at work, so that's a bonus, too. I dislike talking about myself and had to really force myself to do this little exercise...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey! My name is Cathy; am 52 yrs old; married for 25 yrs.; have one beautiful 22 yr old daughter (she's reading over my shoulder, so I have to say that. LOL). Due to circumstances beyond my control, I do not work. In the past, have served in US Air Force; been anything from a receptionist to a machine operator. Sometimes in the same day.  Love to read true crime and anything on WWII, especially naval stuff. And I'm a hardcore animal lover.
Have decorated a little (outside only) for Halloween for a couple of years. But since finding this fabulous forum, am going BIG this year!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Collect stretched pennies? What are those? Never heard of it.
> I think the dutch stretched the first penny when two of them fought over one


They are also called pressed, elongated, smashed... They are usually at tourist type places and it imprints a design on your penny. I have almost 1000 designs so far. Check out pennycollector.com to see what they look like if you're curious.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm 36 living in Dallas with my boyfriend. I've lived in Texas all my life, but dream about living in Manhattan.....or maybe Austin!

I'm an interior designer, now only working part time on high-end residential projects. After 13 years, ultra rich people are really getting on my nerves! 

My new, real passions are photography, sewing, and of course Halloween. Well, Halloween has always been a LOVE of mine. I don't know how it all started. I just remember being a little kid, sitting on the floor in front of the tv, wrapped up in a blanket and watching Christopher Lee dracula movies. I just loved them! Then I'd be afraid to sleep cuz I thought I would get bit!

I also remember really looking forward to our school fall fairs, and one of my most fond memories is when my mom bought me Disney's Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House. I listened to it over, and over. I used to force my friends to listen to it too!....well, that and Kiss albums! So, you could say I was a slightly weird kid!! 

My friends are not really into H-ween, but my boyfriend and I enjoy celebrating it together. He's not obsessed like me, but he encourages my passion. We just bought our first house together last year and we're starting to plan this years party and costumes! I can't wait!!


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I am 32 and work in the organ donation field. I am in tissue recovery- when someone dies i go and recover their bones, tendons, skin, veins and hearts in a sterile surgical procedure. Every day is halloween for me as i routinely see and have my hands on the inner workings of the human body. 

I have been a paramedic for 13 years, 8 of those being on a fire department. If you have seen something gory in a horror movie or read about a terrible way to die chances are i have seen it first hand- i have seen murder scenes, had to bag up 6 week old rotting corpses, and witnessed just about every type of accident, human suffering, and act of cruelty. Despite this I have always had a very rewarding feeling from my work which makes it a lot easier to tolerate having a job! My future plans include moving to Canada (once my wife finishes school) and becoming a physician assistant. I also play bass and scream in a metal band, enjoy dirt biking and restoring vintage motorcycles. Despite my fascination with blood, guts and gore i detest the eating of flesh and am a strict vegetarian.

My daughter is almost 4. Last year she ran the smoke machine at my yard haunt. This year she wants to be a ghoul and scare the other kids (we already have the costume). Needless to say dad is very proud and excited! Luckily my wife is ok with this. Some of my earliest memories of halloween are from when i was her age and I hope to instill some sort of my love of halloween in her. Last year at her insistence i took her through a very well built local yard haunt's walk through and she handled it very well despite it being quite scary. We have many discussions about reality vs fantasy and it helps a lot. I sometimes catch her reading my Tales from the Crypt comics while on the toilet.

Unfortunately my city's TOT is during daylight hours and falls on the saturday before halloween, which means it's only ON halloween once every 6 years, lucky for me this is that year! Even though it's hard to get scares in the daylight and attendance is low for living in a large city i still carry on as it's in my blood- i've been doing home haunts and working in haunted houses almost every year since i was 14. I love to entertain and scare the bejeezus out of people, and with you all's help i will continue to do so.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm 50 and a psych nurse. I wear Hawaiian shirts to work overtop 'funny' t shirts with jeans as a uniform..I start my 22 year this week and it hasn't lost the magic yet..it's still the coolest job I've ever had..and I've had a few...
Halloween has always been part of a very beautiful vibe I try to keep in my life..an almost high I can get from looking at the art and cartoons of Will Elder, or the old covers of magazines like MAD, CREEPY, or vintage paperbacks with titles like SHANTY TRAMP. I'm totally into greasy old R&B, searing steamy blues, old school rock and roll, and American roots music. Movie wise it's usually vintage drive in stuff...Italian goth horror, Mexican vampire flicks, Poverty row, Universal, Val Lewton, American International...along with flicks like THE MAGIC SWORD (that just MESSED me when I was a kid)
I think the love for Halloween started with my grandparents and the stories they told me, combined with the Aurora model box art and comics of the 60's when I grew up..Bob Hope had a comic where he was chased by ghosts and spooks...HOUSE OF MYSTERY and HOUSE OF SECRETS had Cain and Abel introducing stories, and stuff like NIGHT GALLERY and ALFRED HITCHCOCK PRESENTS went head to head with the Twilight Zone to tell you good stories. old radio shows like The Shadow and One Step Beyond that they were replaying in the early 70's when for some reason the Golden Age of Radio had a comeback...
If you do it right, there is, for me in halloween, a relaxed joy and sense of play and possibility...where we embrace the tacky and silly and old, and gruesome and see the beauty in them we as a culture usually don't...where we all take the time to admire the craft that goes into creating something like fake tombstones, rubber masks or a grade z monster movie and feel that all things are possible partly because we are open to the skill that goes into making them...it's close to the feeling you get at the roller coaster or realizing the work that went into the making of the average oil painted MAD paperback cover from the 60's, when Feldstein was still doing them. Do it right and you are celebrating things we've pushed out of the way and fenced off from the every day. We admit again that our lives are much more surreal then we like to fess up to and that there is art in the mass culture we usually just toss away. If we would only take the time to look and love it.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Myra, what an Awesome thread! Amazing Bio's everyone! When I get a chance I'll get through them all.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm an avid Christian first and have loved studying the bible for almost 30 years now (I'm 49 yrs, old).I have a lovely wife of 20 years and one 14 year old boy.We love rollercoasters,Bowfishing,Dove hunting,clay target shooting and all kinds of movies.We built a new house 5 years ago out in the country with acres and acres of woods right in my backyard (its protected green space/community property that can never be develope. I've always loved theme parks because of the theming and fantasy adventure stories they tell scary and cute its all cool with me. I think I have always had this dream of wanting to build my own theme park one day and now I get to do it once a year and love every minute of it !!!!!!


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm Clare I am 27, I live in England in a small town called Stoke-On-Trent. I live alone with my cat called Sooty. I have a boyfriend of 6 years but we don't live together as of yet. I'm an assistant chef at a local restaurant in town called Cranberry's. I adore Halloween and always have..and always will hehe. I love movies (I have a huge collection of dvds) especially horror!. This is the only place where I can talk about Halloween and such, because no-one I know participially likes Halloween like I do...so thank you for making this site  Loved reading everyone's bios, great thread!


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

I am a 41 year old 911 police/fire dispatcher, married with 3 scarers-in training (ages 11, 9, 6 who forego trick or treating to help dad scare people). We enjoy Disney and are going for our 2nd Disney World trip over Thanksgiving, one of those "other" holidays. I love fantasy football, softball and golf. 

I have been decorating for Halloween for many years now. Starting the haunted garage several years ago while living in California, then moved to Denver in 2005, where there are more raccons running loose on Halloween night than ToTers. Last year's haunt was the largest I have done and we are expanding this year to twice the size. I have more help this year as well, recruiting some people from work to help out. The wife tolerates my hobby, even getting into costume and being the static prop that moves when you grab for the candy...she gets of kick out of that for some reason, so I don't deter her.  Her biggest complaint: the crap that sits on the side of the house, in the backyard, by the shed...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloween Princess said:


> They are also called pressed, elongated, smashed... They are usually at tourist type places and it imprints a design on your penny. I have almost 1000 designs so far. Check out pennycollector.com to see what they look like if you're curious.


Interesting site. Never knew about that hobby lol No 12 step plan though 

If you are interesting in stretching euro pennies, send me a PM with your addie and I'd be happy to oblige.

MsM


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Dutchess of Darkness its nice to hear from you, but aren't you forgetting something?


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm a 57 year old "retired SAHM" with two grown sons. I've loved Halloween forever. As a 5 year old, I colored and cut out entire graveyard/ haunted house scenes to tape to the front window and Madame Snickasnee was my idol. Most of my decorating is inside. I love vintage and more sophisticated folk Halloween. Rucus Studio is my favorite. I've had a haunted doll's house for 25 years that just knocks people out. I'm hoping to do more outside ... must be very tactful and tasteful because we live in an up-scale neighborhood. This forum is a never-ending delight. Great ideas and even greater people.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I was in Retail Management for 21 years. I had to retire in 2001 due to severe arthritis in both knees (more than likely thanks to walking those concrete retail floors for all those years). I'm 53, a Vietnam Vet (thankfully I caught the tail end, and missed out on the real bad stuff). My wife and I live in an apartment now so we can't do a haunt, but I did for many years have a large lemax Spookytown Village. I do like to hang a speaker in our front window, and creep the TOT'ers out with my Halloween Soundtrack I made for myself. I do set up a few things outside of our Apartment, but we're not allowed to do as much as I'd like to. Loved this forum for about 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you serve in Vietnam? We pulled our troops out of Vietnam in early '73.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

No. I was a Company Clerk, and was responsible for processing out the troops being sent out of the country. However, I missed being sent all the way to Vietnam by 4 months after I got out of school. There were actually still some troops in Vietnam until April of 1975. My Dad signed for me to join when I was still 17 in July 1973. I knew by the time I was through basic and AIT that the **** would be over with by then, and I hated the thoughts of college that much that I joined the Army.

Anyone serving 90 days active duty by May of 1975 is still considered to be a Vietnam Veteran though. Even my Brother who didn't go to basic until October 1974 is still listed as being a Vietnam Veteran.

Sorry if calling myself A Vietnam Vet was confusing, but according to the US Army I AM a Vietnam Veteran. That's why they're paying for all of my Doctor's Bills and Meds now from my Arthritis.

I just remembered that I worked to process returning soliders out of Vietnam until January of 1975. 2 months later I was sent to Ft. Benjamin Harrison to work processing people back into the US who had fled to Canada to either dodge the draft or who went AWOL to avoid going to Nam. Ford had just signed their pardon or something, and I spent about 4 months processing them back into the US and the Army until I was sent to Ft. Devens in Mass. The draft dogers were pardoned (or given clemency I think it was called), but part of the deal was they had to serve time in the military if they were physically able to. It was definately a very odd time in history for sure.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*Frankie's Girl Facts*


• Graphic Designer with over 10 years professional experience. Mostly magazine stuff.

• background in fine arts (painting and drawing concentration). Used to be a professional illustrator/muralist, but didn't like freelancing; job security and health insurance is really nice. 

• theater minor and learned to sew in college and basic set design stuff

• also learned about how to fog out the entire theater if you don't pay attention to the super-duper foggers because you're making out in the orchestra pit instead of watching the fog output and cues 

• really really wishes she was born on Halloween, but missed it by 7 days... still a very lucky birthday tho.

• Born and raised in Kentucky, lives and works in Texas, even married a Texas native, but DOES NOT LIKE IT THERE (and neither does her hubby, strangely enough).

• no kids 

• mostly a hermit. A few friends that are moderately close, many friends that only get seen every so often, and a hubby that is pretty much the closest friend FG has. She prefers it that way. People are over-rated. 

• always loved Halloween, didn't start serious decorating until after she got married and got a house to actually go crazy with.

• very much enjoys both bulleted lists and talking about herself in the 3rd person


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> • very much enjoys both bulleted lists and talking about herself in the 3rd person


Much like Bob Dole

"Bob Dole...Bob Dole...Bob Dole"


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Garthgoyle said:


> Much like Bob Dole
> 
> "Bob Dole...Bob Dole...Bob Dole"


No! Bad Garthgoyle! Don't make me get the rolled up newspaper!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I am seventeen but look alot older. I am currently a senior at high school and attend a Tech Center to release my creativiy. I am going to major in Mechanical Engineering. Since I have always been a fabricator since I was tall enough to grab the tools. I also was afraid of everything even well into my teens. Until the one year we went to Bennets castle haunt. I was scared senseless, I mean senseless. I cant be freightened anymore becuase my reaction is "cool" or "Good idea". We went to Busch Gardens and the only thing that got me was getting hit on by some dude at lunch. So I always liked scaring people instead of being scared, and now I am taking that to a new level. 

I really like to scare the older people like the parents, they are my targets. I do sometimes go for the tots but it is frowned upon by the parents. So yeah if I get the parents scared the kids will do the same and run. 
I am building a stalk around at the moment, so watch in the costume section next week.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Who am I, why I'm a haunter at heart and if it was up to me that's it. I wish it was halloween all the time. I like it.


----------



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am 19 years old and currently work in a large department store selling shoes. Its not a bad job but certainly not what i want to do the rest of my life. I am also going to school working towards my BA, in what I have no idea.

I am a huge fan of movies and am starting to have a respectable collection. Ever since I was a young kid I have loved halloween. My parents never did much decorating but we made jack-o-lanterns every year. 

Now that I am working more hours I am finally able to put more into the Halloween season, my girlfriend is a huge support along with my parents. I love showing them my current projects and getting their feedback. I am doing my best to get my parents more involved, I think I may actually be able to get them to dress up this year which I am extremely excited for!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

"I am a ghost" - Silas, The Davinci Code

Love that line!

I am 35 yrs old and live in a suburb of Vancouver, BC, Canada. I am a police dispatcher and 911 operator by profession and absolutely love my job! My wife and I have 5 boys (that's right... five!) ages 2 months all the way to 10 yrs old.

I have always been fascintated by ghost stories and haunted houses. Not so much into the slasher films per se, but instead good old fashion victorian ghost stories or classic horror (ie. Dracula, Frankenstein, Legen of Sleepy Hollow etc, etc.) I am also a huge fan of the Disney park's Haunted Mansions and Phantom Manor & the Pirates of the Caribean rides even though I haven't been to any since 1984!

I have to admit my favourite movie is Disney's The Haunted Mansion. I know a lot of people were disappointed with the story and Eddie Murphy's character (or outright casting). I for one tend to look past that at the elaborate set & designs, Mona May's rich costumes and the wonderful special effects of the ghosts both in and out of the mansion. The graveyard scene just rocks!

I am relatively knew to "serious" yard-haunting. I have only been setting up displays since 2005 and I'm slowly building it up. I much prefer the mystery and spooky atmospheric effects and props as apposed to outright gore as can be seen in my photos in my gallery.

I have also had the priviledge to work on a commercial haunt that started 3 years ago. It takes place at a completely restored fur-trade era (a'la Hudson's Bay Company) trading fort called Fort Langley in, of course, Fort Langley BC. Whem asked what ideas I had, I asked them if they'd ever heard of Pepper's Ghost! The rest is history as they say. I wasn't able to volunteer there in 2008 due to conflicting dates, but I understand they continue to setup the pepper's ghost illusion in the same place. In fact they leave the wooden braces for the large piece of lexan in place all year round! LOL


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I am 34 mother of two young children. I have always loved dressing up as a child. When I was young my mother happened upon a garage sale that had many costumes from a costume shop that was closing. She bought several of them and my sister and I loved to wear them as we walked around the blocks of our neighborhood. Ever since then I have loved dressing up and becoming someone else. 
I do occasionally like the scary side of it, but am more intrigued by the mystery of Halloween. 
I am new to the decorating, but love having a good party. That is my focus now, an adult yearly party at our house. Full of costumes, games, and fun! Of course, with that comes more decorations for the event, so I am very into it this year.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, my name is Ric and I'm an alc.........wait, wrong place! I'm 42 and just celebrated my 19th year with my wonderful wife. Retired US Navy Senior Chief (22+ years) and now work for the Department of Defense in the Civil Service in Supply Systems Management (LEAN and Six Sigma, I reinvent the processes or stump you with statistics as needed). My wife is still active duty Navy and we have three daughters, Meghan is 17, Morgan is 16 and Miley is going to be two in September. I have actively coached youth soccer for over 14 years (on a hiatus at the moment) and love being that cool guy with the great halloween set-up! As a kid growing up in Lincoln Park, Michigan I loved our neighborhood, there were many there that made me what I am today....a haunter!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Howdy ,my name is Steve and I'm 50 years old. I work at Bloomingdale's in Las Vegas as the Visual Display Artist. I have done Display work for Dillard's, Sears, Bassett,and Ashley Furniture, and the Stardust Hotel.I also was on the original display team for the Bellagio Hotel.
During the Christmas season, I decorate upscale homes for the Holidays. Yes, there are people out there who will pay you to decorate their tree.....
I have been haunting since I was in the 7th grade. There were a few lean years that I did not do a lot, but since moving to the Las Vegas Valley 19 years ago,I have well made up for it.
I have been in my current home 8 years and have a great rapport with the neighborhood.They look forward to seeing what new goodies await them on Halloween.


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a newly turned 41 yr old who dispatches for a logistics company on the "graveyard shift." I live with my girlfriend/ roommate in her large and very old 9 bedroom house. The outside looks normal, but the inside has all sorts of rooms, doors, and hallways that turn it into a maze...makes for a great Halloween Party/ Haunt. I've loved Halloween since my first TOT experience which was when I was 5 and my mother dressed me in a little devil costume. When I am not planning for Halloween I am working on the year by year build up of my sportscar. I have 3 cats: Mooch, a Maine **** who showed up at our door last Thanksgiving (he smelled the turkey), Mittens, a 17 yr old polydactyl (he has thumbs), and Josie, a gray and white who has the personality of being both shy and, yet, never gets enough attention...odd. Last year was my first venture into animatronics. I bought a Creepy Crawling Girl and everyone at last year's party loved it. This year, so far, I bought a Headless Bride which turned out to be really good (and a good deal) and I am setting up a work shop in the basement to build the props I want for this year's party. I'm so glad I stumbled across this site!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

My name is Eric, I'm 30 and have been haunting since I was about 15, in one way or another. I am a Systems Engineer for Garmin in Olathe, KS and this will be the first time in about 5 years that I've haunted the same place two years in a row (Woodbridge, VA; Vienna, VA; Pontiac, MI; Olathe, KS...no, we're not military)! My lovely wife loves Halloween as much as I do and tries to her best to grasp the technical side of things so she can help out more, but she usually handles a lot of the artistic stuff (like our flicker flame candles, corpsing and molding parts for faces and whatnot), and I love her for it! She's been haunting with me for the last three years and we were married 9 days after Halloween last year up in the Stratosphere tower in Las Vegas!

No kids, but we have two dogs, Paz the German Shepherd and Maynard the Boston Terrier (4 months old and likes to eat bags of moss and bones out of the Halloween room).


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

My name is Helen. I am a 37 year old wife and mother of a 2 1/2 year old daughter. I am a stay at home mom and a volunteer firefighter for 23 years. I was married on October 25, 2008 and had a Halloween themed reception, and look forward to having Halloween anniversary parties! I love to do crafts, use power tools and anything else that involes using my hands. I live in Hellertown PA. I have two boxers that hate when I decorate for Halloween. The props scare them!!! 
I am slowly converting my husband into liking Halloween. We just bought a house 3 years ago, so my decorating keeps increasing every year. I have loved Halloween for as long as I can remember. Dressing up and acting stupid helps keep me young. I just really hope my daughter loves it as much as me when she gets older.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OKie Dokie! What to say.....

Well my name is Cherrylene and I'm 33 years old. I am seperated (the guy is a %^#$^%$$%^$&) and have an awesome apartment. I've always loved halloween since I was a kid. In high school I loved carving pumkins and showing them off. By college I loved dressing u and going to Halloween parties.
When I owned a home I started to decorate for the season. Up until last year I was getting a pretty nice cemetary going on with props of my own creation added into the mix. Now they are all stored away waiting to be reborn again.
My plan for this year is to create some props I can showcase in my apartment!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi everyone. I'm 52, been married for 26 years and we have a 23 year old daughter. I was a legal secretary for nearly 30 years but I got out! I now do occasional work for a caterer, where I get to make props, do decorating for theme parties and pull together costumes. Oh, and sometimes I have to wear a tuxedo and actually serve. This was totally different than anything I thought I'd ever do, but I love being able to indulge my creative side. I'm also a thrift store junkie, but now I sometimes get paid for my hunting and gathering addiction. I also love to garden and start seeds in my house. I have a lot of lighting racks set up for that. My hobbies take up an awful lot of room!

I have always loved Halloween. It is so mystical and magical for me. I began decorating inside the house when my daughter was small. I was a room mom for many years and a Girl Scout Leader, so there were always kid parties to decorate for and I began getting up a collection of Halloween decor. It started as one box. Every year my daughter would be so excited when it was time to get down the "Halloween Box." Through the years it has grown to most of the attic that has flooring, and expanded beyond those areas to the parts where there are only beams. Its also taking up most of the room in our one-car garage, and various other parts of the house. Shrubbery is a great place to store PVC and other stuff behind.

My husband is not a Halloween fan -- I just can't turn that poor soul. My daughter loves Halloween, though. Several of my neighbors decorate for Halloween, so our block is the most decorated in the immediate area. We're doin' our duty to "keep the spirit!"


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello! Im 29 and am an engaged female living in Tampa Bay area. I am currently looking for a home that can setup well for my decorating but so far we keep getting the perfect haunter homes outbid from us, grr. To make matters worse, my fiance is worried about ever finding a home and is considering condo/townhomes, nooooooooo! I cant do anything then, no room for decorations and if there is room the lifestyle is basically like an apartment, where I wouldnt feel safe with my props out. /screams in horror at the thought. Also, I need a workshop area for my drills and dremels, they usually dont have anything like that 

Im a student coming to her end of a bachelors degree in 3D animation but I am focusing more on tv/web multimedia graphics (basically interstitials). I am the one who gets people motivated around here to decorate but as I am approaching 30 my mother says Im getting too old and doesnt want to decorate as much. She likes holidays but she shook her head at me when I wanted a halloween party this last year. This coming from a woman who turned 50 same year as Barbie and wanted a Barbie party hehe. It was classy I promise, I made sure of that. But heaven forbid I want a black and orange theme party for myself, lol. 

Anyway, as I mentioned Im looking for a house with haunting in mind and we keep getting outbid. I so do not want a townhome and need a strong argument against them, to turn to my fiance with, bwahah. 

I have one kitty now, and I cant wait to get a new home so she can have another feline friend, her step brother passed away a few months ago. Im also a server in a hotel restaurant, things have been slow, except on the days I need to be there at 4:30 am. I love Halloween and this forum has been my daily pick me up since last October. /hugs everyone. :3


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm 30, happily married, and have three furbabies (all Jack Russell Terriers). I'm a full-time accounting assistant, have my own business baking and canning, go to school part-time to get my BA, and am a farmer. We live on a pretty large farm so I never get any TOTs, but I don't care. I decorate anyway. Most of my decorations are indoors, but I'm working on the outside (especially the porch.)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

We are in IT, we are the neighbors that everyone looks to for something cool for Halloween and Christmas. We now have a reputation and have to create something unique each year. We are on a smaller street that is a big loop, about 70 houses. We have managed to get almost all of them to decorate even if it's something very simple.

When I married my husband, he moved into my house and we announced our marriage to our neighbors via carved pumpkins. We had some really elaborate carved pumpkins and that caused it all. We do love it!


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Halloween Junkie, what a great name for a town where you live (hellertown)
Helltown USA. 

Mistress of the Abyss, what a great line. I am seperated (the guy is a %^#$^%$$%^$&) 
Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread alive, I love everyones bio and it seems well recieved by the Forum. Keep them coming.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Suppose I can spill some info.

I'm 27 and own my own business doing web design, graphic arts, and photography. I'm pressing hard to get into hands-on art - mostly mural painting, but also mixed media, and smaller scale painting.

I have an awesome wife who is a full-time civil engineer (just passed her PE exam) and is also going to Asbury Seminary to become a Pastor.

I've got a 3yr old son who is about the best kid ever. We also got a dog a few months ago who, besides going to the bathroom in the house, is a great addition to the family.

I love art. I love being creative. Halloween allows me to capitalize on those two talents/gifts of mine. Money does its best to hold me back but rarely wins.

I live in Plant City Florida which is abou 20-30 minutes from Tampa. I enjoy Florida because all my friends are here and lots of family, but I despise the weather. 85% of the time it is hot and humid (always together) and the other 15% of the time it's uncomfortably warm and raining. I miss cold weather - at least having 4 seasons.

I went to college at Johnson & Wales Univ in Rhode Island for culinary arts, but ended up leaving early. Went to USF in Tampa for 3 years and ended up leaving early there too to work for my dad-in-law as a Finance Manager at a Ford Dealer. It paid well, but I felt called to something different - so I quit and start my own business. I've got a few clients and if I were more of a go-getter I think I'd be doing very well.

I wear glasses.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Love the thread! I'm 53 and have loved Halloween since I was a TOT'er. The best party I ever had as a kid was a Halloween party that my dad went crazy on. He did a maze, complete with sheet metal thunder, squiishy things for you to guess, etc. I can't remember much else, except it was the best party ever! We only did it once, but it's something that I always appreciated, and thank my dad for. 

I'm married to a great guy who tolerates my Halloween bug. We've been married for 32years now. I had buried the Halloween bug for years after our kids got older, but for our 25th anniversary (date 10/29) I asked that we celebrate by having a Halloween party. Fortunately for me he obliged and we've been doing it ever since! He still grumbles, but he does help out and has a great time in spite of himself. 

Our daughter is 28 and just about ready to deliver our first grandchild. It's a boy, and hopefully everything will go well. I'm also hoping that in a few years we'll have an extra set of hands to help out with the Halloween props. Our son is 25 and is always very busy coaching percussion lines. He's currently on tour as a coach with the Bluecoats Drum & Bugle corps based in Dayton, OH. We've gotten used to him being gone for close to four months every year. I wish he'd help out more with Halloween, but he's always busy and only manages to come for the party. At least he does that!

We always have at least two German Shorthaired Pointers in residence. We've been adopting senior rescues for several years now, so we've had quite a few in our family over the years. They all hold a very dear spot in our hearts. They all seem to enjoy the excitement of Halloween, but over the years some of the props have caused quite a furor from some of them. Our current boy Bandit dearly loves to help decorate. Especially if some fabric is hanging down and he can go stand under it. Go figure. We have a new girl, so will get to discover Halloween all over again with her this year.

I work in IT at a large community college near our home. Unfortunately I am NOT a geek. Too bad, those skills would come in handy for props. My husband works for a food distribution company in the candy dept. That comes in handy at times.

This forum is great, I love hearing what everyone else is up to. I also enjoy the fact that we have all ages and interests and still can come together in our interests.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm 36 years old and happily married for 14 years with 2 wonderful sons. I have worked as an account manager for a communications/cable company for 13 years and I'm SO fortunate to have actually worked from home for the past 3 years. I love to scrapbook in my spare time (which I rarely have) and I'm also a consultant for a scrapbooking company.

I have great memories of Halloween and TOTing as a child, but it was about 6 years ago when my husband & I got invited to someone else's Halloween party that we really got inspired to have our own. We started out with only a party and had about 20 people the first year. Two years later we decided to decorate the garage and it's just taken off from there. We've since moved to North Carolina...now we open the garage haunt & have a Halloween party the Saturday before Halloween with about 100 guests and then we also open the haunted house for the TOT's on Halloween and had about 175 last year. We try to grow and expand the haunt every year & couldn't do it without all the support and great ideas on this forum. Thanks!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have been haunting our house and yard since our 1st Halloween here in 2001. Before we moved I just decorated our front porch/windows and a tree in the yard, no ToT's there because it was out of town. The kids were TOTing so we weren't home to do more anyway and we had to drive them around to all the "good" areas. 
They were middle and high school and TOTing on their own shortly after we moved here and they could go around the neighborhood so I decided to stay home and actually hand out candy! First time ever. Made some tombstones, bought a fogger, played scary music and the rest is history!
We have had a party almost every year so call it our "Almost Annual" Halloween Party and I try and give it a theme, too.
I am a MOM of 3, boy-29, girl-27, boy-22, married 31 years to a wonderful husband who doesn't understand my "obsession" with Halloween although he is coming around and even makes props now, and I'm a nurse. I've worked in a couple of medical hospitals, nursing homes, rehab centers, a psych hospital and as a Hospice nurse. I've been present at more deaths than I care to think about and seen at least twice that many dead bodies. I have had many a lively conversation with peers about weird things that happen in the facilities and ghosts that have been seen as well as haunted rooms. I can vouch for tying a knot in the corner of someone's sheet to keep them from dying on your shift and I always open the window to let the spirit out when they do.
I'm pushing 50 but Halloween makes me giddy as a school girl! 
You can see by the ages of everyone on these websites, it has no bounds!
Haunting keeps you young!


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Just a bump to keep it alive!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a 29 year old IT Tech by day. I'm not married nor have children. I do have a cat and I'm lucky enough to have a girlfriend who loves all things Halloween also.

I was born just a few days before the magic day and have ever since been obsessed with Halloween. My love of scaring/being scared started with my sister creating a small haunt for my birthday party every year in my parent’s attic. 

In my youth, almost every day was practice for Halloween. One summer my uncle came over to visit and made the comment “I knew I was in the right place when I saw several boys running around the lawn dripping in fake blood.”

I would spend practically all the money I had during the season when Halloween items would appear in stores. We also have a really fantastic year-round store called the Wizard's Chest that would also tend to drain my allowance. When I was 10 or 12, my favorite decoration I came up with was an impaled man on a bloody stake made out of some old clothes, a mask and an 8' 2"X2" (the mask was fantastic, I wish the latex didn't give out).

After a while I needed to ramp up the action and found professional shows. When I was 14, I attached some latex and silicone wounds and shards of glass to my face added some fake blood and then begged to play in the Castle of Terror at in a near by mall. That was a fantastic experience that I’ll never forget. 

Fast forward a couple of years. I had now stopped trick or treating and I needed something else to do. I figured it would be a good idea to be on the other side of the door. My parents have a 120 year old Victorian house which is much more suited to H'ween than my townhouse, so I still would spend my time there. I would hand out candy and decorate, throwing in an occasional scare for fun.

The real home haunt fun started when my parent's got some new neighbors across the street that also enjoy the holiday. We started trying to one up each other. They made a large black light glowing spider, I had to create a pepper's ghost with "BigSCREEMTv". It went back and fourth that way for a while.

Last year things really started to fall into place to supercharge my obsession. I was invited by an acquaintance to be a critic for Denver Haunted Houses. At that same time I was already thinking about ways to outshine the neighbor's H'ween display. 

I started searching the web for inspiration and I found this wonderful site amongst a few others. I learned quickly that starting in August is not enough. Though I was still able to get an FCG, and a DMX coffin going for last year. My house is currently filled with new projects (mostly half finished and I'm running out of time ).

My plans for the future are to learn as much as I can by running my home haunt and then also helping out at a couple of local haunts to understand what is needed to run an actual haunt. I would love to one day have a pro haunt of my own to use as my playground.


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

I have LOVED reading this thread!

For those of you who don't know already, I'm a 33 year old mother of one beautiful baby boy, (Trevor) who will be one year old on September 15th. Last year he had a different halloween outfit for every day from the time he was born, I swear. (at least one of those was thanks to someone on this board!)

I am married to a wonderful man who totally buys into my Halloween obsession, he supports and encourages me, we've been married for three years and been friends since we were 15. 

I was in the mortgage industry until the subprime market tanked, got laid off and have been a SAHW-M since then. Last year I returned to school AGAIN and I'll be a certified surgical technologist in December. My first degree is in English Literature,and I'm hoping to someday go back and get my masters.

My love for Halloween begain in childhood, I loved going trick or treating, loved the parties, loved the time of year. When I got older, it grew into a full-fledged obsession, fueled by memories of a simpler happier time. I'm not into the super gorey stuff, but I love a good horror movie, I like the super cute stuff now, since I have the little guy, but mostly I like the fall-themed, country, classic type stuff. I dearly love Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown, along with anything else Peanuts themed. I have a fairly impressive Spooky-Town village that grows every year (Nothing like MHooch's, however!) and a few bigger yard pieces, but being a mom, a student, and having a husband who works two jobs (isn't he great?) makes for pretty limited time for prop making. 

I also want to take this opportunity to say I've missed this place! It's great to be back again!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone. I am 30 years old from San Diego, CA, and together with my 2 best friends we put on an annual Halloween Party. We try to do it the week before Halloween so none of our friends can say "Sorry, can't make it, have to take the kids ToTing.."... 

This is our 3rd annual party this year, although I have been decorating and haunting my parents house my entire life. All 3 of us live in apartments, so for the past 3 years we've been having the party at my parents house. They have a decent backyard, and live in a nice neighborhood, that we don't have to worry about our props being stolen or broken. When I was younger I used to decorate with streamers and sheets... Now We decorate with Plywood Coffin Benches, and 8 ft tall Oogie Boogies. We have 8 ft tall houses out of styrofoam, and FINALLY this year I got my graveyard fencing that I had been dying to make for at least 5 years!

I've been Wiccan since I was 13 years old (Most people ask me how did I know at that age, and I simply tell them I always knew, I just didn't know what it was called until then). I am single, and live with one of my best friends. Him and I share a love for all things Halloween, so it is natural that we ended up best friends. We have been looking for a house to buy together (real estate is always a good investment), and every time we go to a house we look at each other and say something like "oh look, this one's got a great yard for haunting" and our Real Estate Agent just glares at us...

I am thankful that I have parents that have indulged my childhood obssessions, like halloween, despite the fact that they don't understand how I became a witch. 

I generally suck at growing things, but this year I have somehow managed to grow about a 40 sq ft space filled with pumpkin plants! I think nature is telling me I finally chose the right plants to grow! I have a natural affinity towards halloween, but I don't so much care for the gorey stuff. I love scary movies, but won't watch them alone, and spend about 90% of the year thinking of props to build, building props, rebuilding the props that fell apart or didn't work, or searching for props to buy!

If any of you live in the San Diego Area, and want to come by and see our setup this year, just send me a PM, and I'll give you the address! Everything will be set up by Oct 24th this year!

The Photo is from our Photoshoot last year... Theme was Wonderland Gone Mad. I am on Left (Alice), Curtis is in Middle (Mad Hatter), and Nancy is on the Right (Queen of Hearts)


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi! I'm normally a little shy, but here goes... My name is Andrea. I'm 43. Been married for 14 years and have 2 amazing kids - 13 and 8. My husband and i are building contractors (he builds things, I do the paper work) We've been doing that since 1993, and we are grateful to be working in the current economy.
I have loved halloween all my life (2nd only to Christmas). Growing up my mom always made sure we had incredible costumes - more often than not creating them herself. I remember filling up pillowcases full of candy and then emptying them at home and going back for more. Oh the joy!
The parties came later. My older sister started it off. she was the first one of us 'kids' to have her own house and she had the perfect 'rec room' in the back to host some sometimes wild halloween parties. We always put our heads (and finances) together and pulled off some great parties. when I got married and had my own place I took over hosting the annual halloween party - with a lot of help from my sisters and my mom. 
This year, my sister (the one who started it all) wants to host the party (it really is her turn) and though I am graciously bowing out - I am going through major withdrawals. Sept 1 - Oct. 31 is usually filled with glorious party planning and prep...and now I have nothing but costumes to buy and 1 dish to bring. Sigh. It really is difficult to let go. The only thing that gets me through is (secretly) reading this forum and planning for next year's (better-than-ever) party. Is this wrong? LOL
I truly am grateful to have found you all on this forum and stealing a few moments, several times a day, to get inspired and revel in the season really means a lot to me. Sorry for whining. And thanks for sharing!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm 40, and halloween is a passion for me. I do a hunted garage every year, i've been at this house for 6 years. My previous house was too far back from the street so i never got TOters. people in my neighborhood look forward to halloween every year and expect me to always have a nice setup and i'm happy to oblige. i love to decorate and create and paint and this time of year makes me so happy! i collect antiques and i have 1 dog and 2 cats.


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

In the neighbourhood, I am the moody recluse who often yells at kids for kicking footballs at peoples' cars. Nobody knows what I do but I'm not often seen leaving the house.
I can't explain why I can't leave the house but whenever I do, I just feel scared and sweat like crazy. I've been told that I could be agoraphobic but I never bothered to get it checked out.
It isn't completely neccessary for me to leave the house; I am an aspiring artist.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a wife, mother, grandmother and retired program administrator for federal workforce development programs. My adult children used to chide me about my compulsive behaviors, until they grew up to be just like me. I love pets...have 2 horses, a dog, canary and a bunny. I would bring home more but if I thought it wouldn't result in an automatic divorce (wait a minute....let me rethink that). Just kidding!


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm an 18 year old college student. I graduated high school at the age of 16, a whole year early. So this is my 3rd semester in college. 
I am a very proud thyroid cancer survivor!

I LOVE to watch and collect horror movies.
The past couple of years halloween has been sort of disappointing for me. I haven't seen too many trick or treaters, and all the parties seem to have become REALLY lame. 

I'm hoping that this year lives up to my expectations, I would really love to have a fantastic holiday!~


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Hallo boils and grrrrls,

20 long years ago I was pulled from my mother's womb, and am now a student at a community college awaiting excitedly for auditions happening in the next few months to a few music conservatoires. I am training to become a professional cellist fascinated with ethnomusicology and theoretical physics. I live at home with my mum, a few other people and our zoo, and have yet to get my driver's liscense...lol! The first Halloween costume I can remember is a home-made one which made me a flamingo.  
Most of my family lives in Switzerland which, unfortunately, is a place I have never been. ):
I enjoy travelling, lava lamps, candy corn, being outdoors, autumn, reading sci-fi and historical fiction, the darker things in life, baking, drawing comic panels, the ocean, and smelling my cat, among other things.
I do not particularly enjoy eczema, long fingernails, avacados, or sunlight. Although the latter is acceptable occasionally.
A few music genres that are <3 : romantic-era "classical" and ancient musics, industrial metal, "gothic", jazz, anything with a didgeridoo and anything else that is not overly religious.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Ah, how I love this type of thread. Everyone is so different yet we all have so much in common!

I'm Kim, 41, married SAHM with 6 YO DD. Born & raised in Texas, and went to Texas A&M (gig 'em!). Married 14 yrs to my grad school sweetheart. Before choosing to leave the workforce I worked for a major investment firm in operations (6+ years there). I enjoyed it then, but I don't miss it now! I dabble in perfumery, jewelry-making, costuming (less now than in the past), and antiques. I'm teaching myself henna tattooing, bellydance, and Pilates when I can make the time. I read a lot when I can--I'm a bonafide Twerd, but I love horror, suspense, and geeky medieval/renaissance art history. I'm shy and introverted by nature, but I'm working on it : P We have 2 cats: Beastie (named for the generic Scottish slang for a critter) and Mackintosh (as in "Charles Rennie"). We lost a furbaby (Maxima) a couple months ago, or we'd have 3 kittehs.

I'm a Halloween baby, and I've always leaned toward the dark/morbid/unusual. My paternal G-mother turned me onto Edgar Allen Poe when I was 8 or so, and I've never looked back ; > I have a smidgen of artistical talent, leaning toward drawing, and I'd like to study other media someday (ie when DD is a teenager and won't have anything to do with me anymore!). I'm not as handy with tools as my DH, but I grew up in a very DIY-household and I'm learning more as a consequence of the Halloween obsession! My CD player in the car contains (in no particular order) the Twilight soundtrack, a goth/darkwave compilation (Audra rules!), a High School Musical soundtrack (see the above 6 YO DD reference), a Jimmy Buffet Best-of, She Wants Revenge, and Jamiroquai. 

We got a grand total of 40-50 TOTs in 03, and it built up to 330 or so in 07. Last year, being a Friday, sucked out loud and we had maybe 150. I'm hoping for a better turnout this year, but I'm buying my candy at Walgreen's so I can return it if I don't need it. It's amazing how 5 lbs of candy turns into 15-20 lbs of butt, so it's best not to have it in the house!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Home restoration pro in fire and water dmg, so ive seen real horror 

I enjoy tacos, fictional horror, fishing, college football, and frightening the living bajesus out of ppl once a year..

i can also make a mean stuffed cabbage dish


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck with your very ambitious goals! My youngest son is a professional musician with the New Zealand Symphony. It's a tough career in terms of energy and concentration in a traveling orchestra like the NZO, but he finds his career to be very rewarding. Many people tried to talk him out of conservatory training because the outcome is so focused on "all or nothing" and he plays the clarinet. A very narrow field for career opportunities, but he made it! 



thegingerowl said:


> Hallo boils and grrrrls,
> 
> 20 long years ago I was pulled from my mother's womb, and am now a student at a community college,awaiting excitedly for auditions happening in the next few months to a few music conservatoires. I am training to become a professional cellist and am fascinated with ethnomusicology


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG That's too funny....and all too true!


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Madame Turlock said:


> Good luck with your very ambitious goals! My youngest son is a professional musician with the New Zealand Symphony. It's a tough career in terms of energy and concentration in a traveling orchestra like the NZO, but he finds his career to be very rewarding. Many people tried to talk him out of conservatory training because the outcome is so focused on "all or nothing" and he plays the clarinet. A very narrow field for career opportunities, but he made it!


Many thanks! It's difficult but I agree with your son, incredibly rewarding! As I have been a bit...secluded until now, I feel going to a conservatory will help me jumpstart my career and get some honest to god performing experience which has been a bit scanty until now. Can't wait!

Clarinets are my favourite of the woodwinds, very beautiful.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all, my name is Janis. I'm 33, married, with 3 kids ages 15, 10, and 7. I've always liked Halloween and LOVED autumn, but I can't put my finger on what started me haunting about 6 years ago. I think I just needed the creative outlet. I work in local government handling finances and managing grants, and while I like the work, it's kind of stifling. My husband was somewhat reluctantly dragged into haunting with me, but he pretty quickly got fully onboard and now we're a real team. It doesn't hurt that he's rewarded with a new tool every year for his efforts! 

We decorate our very small front yard and get maybe 300 TOTs. Our kids are still young enough that we take them TOTing, so my wonderful parents "haunt-sit" part of the night. Because our yard is so small, we keep our props to a theme every year. We've gone through pirates and Egyptian mummies, and this year we're on to a kind of twisted farm. We've had great creative juices flowing on the new theme and all the prop building has gone smoothly - for once!

We live in southern California and have to fight the Santa Ana winds every October. Those are some CRAZY winds.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I’m Jennifer, a 44-yr. old accountant in the Midwest. Accounting is not my life; it’s just what I do to get a paycheck. 

I have always loved Halloween and spooky stuff in general. When I was little, we used to watch Creature Feature every Saturday night. My mom would bake cookies or make popcorn, we’d turn down the lights, and we’d all sit there as a family and get scared together. My family was pretty dysfunctional most of the time, so bonding over scary movies is no surprise. Our family also liked scary practical jokes. My dad would hide behind the kitchen counter and jump out at us as we walked by. My sister would put her limp arm over the top bunk at night and tell me that she was dead (I was 4). My brother hid in the closet one time when he was little and waited for my mom to walk by; when she did, he plopped out like he was dead – she almost had a heart attack! Needless to say, I don’t startle easily.

As far as what neighbor I am – right now – I’m not… When I was in high school, I was the one to have the big costume parties with all the trimmings – even decorating my own cakes and candy, making my own costumes, having the right music, etc. Later on, I was the neighbor to greet the ToT’s. I always tried to have the spooky music and props. After I had nieces and nephews, I made their costumes and I was the neighbor that would take them to every house that they had the energy to go to. Things change over the years, sometimes not for the better, so now I am the neighbor that lives in an apartment instead of a house; and has to take my niece to the mall to ToT instead of around the neighborhood; who has to decorate a deck instead of a yard; who now will be the neighbor that is looking for a Halloween party to attend instead of to give. 

But, hopefully by next year, I am going to be in my own house again and I will be the neighbor that is throwing the biggest Halloween party on the block and everyone on HalloweenForum is invited – I’ll expect your RSVP by Oct 1st, 2010!!


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm Michelle, 38, married with 12 year old daughter and a son who died 15 years ago, 2 spoiled mini daschunds and 1 cat. I'm self employed. I take calls from home placing orders for the stuff you see on tv. Hubby is plumber which comes in handy for pvc scraps and whatnot. I love tattoos. I have 4 myself and I am looking to get number 5 after Halloween is over. I have a new one on the back of my neck, another new one on my foot, one on my calf and one on my shoulder blade. I just started doing our house last year for Halloween. I mainly never did it because we were always out trick or treating. I started off with a small display last year and I hope to keep making it bigger and better and bring Halloween back to my neighborhood. Our house sits on a fairly large lot so it's gonna take me some time to fill the whole thing up. I don't look at it like it's work but more like a fun challenge. Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm Rick, 46, married with 4 kids. I'm a police detective and I've been in law enforcement for 20+ years.

I've always loved halloween and when I bought my first house I started to build home haunts. There's something magical getting a teenaged boy to scream in front of his girlfriend.hahaha. My current house is being torn down so I can build my dream home on the property.

My best friend (wife) shares my love of halloween, in fact my whole family and in laws love halloween. My wife is a gerneral contractor and interior designer. The last house she built had a secret room hiden behind a book case and now every house she builds has one.

"I'm an idea man." (Can you name the movie?) I seem to get my ideas while laying in bed drifting off to sleep. I love trying to figure out a prop or project (that comes from being a detective) and that's why I love this forum.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Our haunt is outside decorations but the most fun of it is in the house. We decorate every room & they come thru the house & also get a family photo which I take of each family. First year they were afraid to let the kids come in alone, so I invited the parents in & that was the start of it......now whole families come. We have a commercial popcorn machine & give a bag of that plus a goodie bag. I bake for the parents, they come to eat here>>>>no one is afraid to eat at our house! This year, because we have so many adults come, I am handing out small coffins to the adults with 5 of the gourmet chocolates we make. You can find the construction plans for the coffins on my web site.



That sounds fantastic Muffy...i wish I lived close and I'd come by your house too. That is so amazing. 

I'm a 38 year old Mom to three kids, a daughter age 8, a son 6 and another daughter who is 2. I just graduated from a dental hygiene course and will be writing my registration exam in a couple of months so professionally I'm in limbo right now. Not that being a full time Mom isn't a career all on its own!!  

I'm a big fan (surprise, surprise) of Halloween and really enjoy decorating my home. I thought I put together a pretty good yard and then I came in here and found inspiration and ideas everywhere I look. This site is fantastic and has really given me the urge to try to fabricate some props myself, I'm not very satisfied with the selection I see in stores this year.

Any suggestions on a good project for a prop for an inexperienced first-time prop builder??

I look forward to a long relationship with this site and look forward to coming across many of you who share the same love of this holiday that I do.


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm Stacey, a 43 year old single mother of one beautiful 19 year old daughter. I work as an administrative assistant and tier 1 tech support for a civil engineering firm and have for 20 years. I love my job and the people I work with.

My (at the time) husband and I really got into Halloween and tried our best to be the greatest house on our block. He would make most of the props, hook up the lighting, etc. so when we split up five years ago, I didn't think I could handle the job of setting everything up on my own - so I didn't. We shared a house with my mother, who was also my best friend, and she passed away two years ago, so I wasn't into celebrating ANY holiday, let alone Halloween. 

I decided a couple of months ago that enough is enough and I had to get back into the spirit of things and found this site which has inspired me more than I thought possible. There are so many great people here with wonderful ideas, who are always willing to help. It's incredible. I have learned how to use a drill press, heat gun, rotisserie motor, miter saw, and some other things I can't think of at the moment, all by making this year's props. 

I have three parrots and one dog, and spoil all of them rotten. That's pretty much it about me and my hum-drum life. Glad to be a part of such a great community and looking forward to The Big Night !


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

I love this thread... I'm Daniel, I'm 23 years old, from the gulf coast of MS, I'm at university studying Hospitality Management (hotels/resorts/casino management) and I also work full time at Wal-Mart. I just broke up with my boyfriend of 4 years last month so I've definitely been throwing myself into Halloween alot... but even if that hadn't of happened I'd still be doing all of this. 

My friends tell me that I'm obsessed with Halloween... it's probably because when I was young we never did anything so it was really when I left for university that I started up. This is my first year doing a prop and I'm EXCITED about doing it, as a matter of fact I'm looking at some stuff to try and do for next year!

When I'm not at school, work, or here I'm usually at the gym, the movies, or playing some random video game.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

My name is Bridgette, 41 yrs old, married with one 6yr old son. I am an assistant buyer. 

I love being a mom so much- there's nothing like it in the world!! My son's birthday is a week before Halloween and *HE* is the one who has requested a halloween party this yr for his birthday. I have always enjoyed halloween and have wonderful memories of it as a child. Party planning is a huge passion of mine. I have a reputation for being the crazy out of control mom when it comes to parties. LOL So when I found out we were having a halloween party theme this yr I got super excited. The possibilities are endless! I am glad I found this website and all of you! Such inspiration here. 

I make and sell chocolate covered pretzels and until recently had my own ebay store. I did very well on ebay, so well in fact I had to close shop because I couldn't keep up. My store name was Dippedstix (my halloween forum user name 

Last but not least, I became very ill back in 2006 (pneumonia), just a couple of days before Christmas. LONG story short, I was in a coma for 3 weeks and in the hospital for more than 2months. Doc gave me a 40% chance to live but I am here!!! That just gives me more reason to party and enjoy the season!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm a 36 yr old mother of 4 Dalmatians! (Who are driving me crazy today LOL) I live in Bucks County Pa do hair for a living and have always been a Halloween nut. It's always been my favorite holiday! We used to decorate when I was younger, but it was never enough for me. I always wanted more and more, which my Mom wouldn't allow with the thought that it would look tacky. 

Now that I have my own home, I go crazy! I'm so thankful that my husband is into it too...otherwise I'd drive HIM crazy!  I've also been known to leave some of my indoor decorations up all year. I think everyone should have a little Halloween on a daily basis! 

Autumn has also always been my favorite time of the year. I love the changing seasons...the cooler crisper weather. And when the leaves start to change *gasp* too beautiful. 

The hubby and I get dressed up every year and had a Halloween party last year and are doing another one this year. I love this forum because I've gotten so many awesome ideas! 

Definitely excited to put some of those ideas into fruition!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm 37 and live in Pa. I've been an electronics technician for 18 years, wow has it really been that long. I've always loved halloween, I started doing haunts in high school with my best friend. I took a break for about 8 years while I was in the service, and have been running one for the last 9 years. We get lots of TOT's who come back year after year to see what we've come up with.


----------



## taozen79 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am TAO..

the way.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The Tao that can be named is not the eternal Tao.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

14 year old - lived in the UK all my life, currently in Brighton....

Always been the insane and random one of the area....

Currently at school in year 10....

And also going to medical school in the local university...

Training to be a medical reseach scientist, as well as IT nerd/carpenter/electrician/mathematician/chef and many other things....

Behind all the horror and scaring is an intelligent, nice kid....

Also play rugby for my team....

As well as having been run over, impaled with a nail and some other injuries....

Pretty much sums me up, although ive probably got something else i need to put but, meh!


Ruggerz


PS also a brother to two annoying sisters - both in the middle of liking halloween and hating it...


----------



## inerd (Sep 4, 2009)

I am a Professional Disc Jockey, Graphic Designer, Audio Engineer and nerd.... I am also Bi- Sexual And just love to Decorate  Halloween is my Favorite because I get to play with all the Toys!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I work for a major airline..here in Dfw..i have worked for them for 14 years, still one fo the youngest 2..(im 34) my dh works for them as well..he has almost 18 years...(10 years older than me)..lol...and we have 2 monsters that live with us as well..our son and dd...who r 3 and 7 and of course a very spoiled english bulldog(Elmo) and my just as spoiled persion cat(snuggles)..but anywhoo i love Halloween always have..halloween and xmas r my favs...u should c my attic..lol and my closets...I have lived in this neighborhood for 5 years ..,my house was the first 1 done..and i know i am only of 1 out of about 5 that decorate ..its very sad to me..when i was a kid..my mom make it a GREAT halloween for me..it was Awesome..tot..was a blast and as i got older houses and haunts were fun2...i really wish more ppl would get involved...i dont even take my kids in this neighborhood to tot..i leave out a big bowl..last year years i buy 3 of the big fux mix that sams sells and liitle trinkets and such and put them in a bag and i put the bowl out on a table and a note that says please take 1 or 2 bags...and as always i come home almost to a full bowl.....its very sad!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> I'm a 36 yr old mother of 4 Dalmatians! (Who are driving me crazy today LOL) I live in Bucks County Pa do hair for a living and have always been a Halloween nut. It's always been my favorite holiday! We used to decorate when I was younger, but it was never enough for me. I always wanted more and more, which my Mom wouldn't allow with the thought that it would look tacky.
> 
> Now that I have my own home, I go crazy! I'm so thankful that my husband is into it too...otherwise I'd drive HIM crazy!  I've also been known to leave some of my indoor decorations up all year. I think everyone should have a little Halloween on a daily basis!
> 
> ...


I love the changing seasons of Pa as well...they have ACTUAL seasons..


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

inerd said:


> I am a Professional Disc Jockey, Graphic Designer, Audio Engineer and nerd.... I am also Bi- Sexual And just love to Decorate  Halloween is my Favorite because I get to play with all the Toys!


Howdy almost neighbor..i live in MANSFIELD...


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

dippedstix said:


> My name is Bridgette, 41 yrs old, married with one 6yr old son. I am an assistant buyer.
> 
> I love being a mom so much- there's nothing like it in the world!! My son's birthday is a week before Halloween and *HE* is the one who has requested a halloween party this yr for his birthday. I have always enjoyed halloween and have wonderful memories of it as a child. Party planning is a huge passion of mine. I have a reputation for being the crazy out of control mom when it comes to parties. LOL So when I found out we were having a halloween party theme this yr I got super excited. The possibilities are endless! I am glad I found this website and all of you! Such inspiration here.
> 
> ...


wOW..YOUR story is the most interesting so far...glad u r back to 100%%


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a 29yr old drama practitioner who has read too many Artaud books and loves scaring people for the sake of it. I wasn't able to start doing the Haunt thing properly until my daughter was old enough to go ToTing (she is now 8) but now I am seriously addicted.

I've always loved building sets, so prop making for halloween is just a carry on from that.

I'm also a pagan so Halloween really is a big deal for me.

Oh, and Scottish, please don't hate me for that, its been blown all out of proportion.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

My name is Steve, and I have been married for 16 years, and have two wonderful children ages, 8, and 6, and a Shepard mix dog named Hannah, which my daughter named after, well, you know who. 

Like runswithvampires, I guess I can call myself a copycat artist as well (just finished up a 18 X 24 poster of Family Guy's Blue Harvest). I enjoy amusement parks, and I love rollercoasters. As a kid, I was always terrified of haunted houses, until one day my mom told me, "What is there to be afraid of? They are just people in makeup." While still not a big fan of haunted houses, I do enjoy going to one every now and then. I only recently got into decorating for Halloween, and since I found this website, I have gotten into it even more, which is NOT good for my budget.


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

*My name is Rachel, I am 37. I live in the middle of DFW, TX in Bedford. I am married with 3 children. I have 2 daughters 11, and 5, and a son, 7, who is autistic. I am currently in the process of finishing up my teaching degree, my husband works in the scariest profession of all, at a national bank. lol! He is also going back to school to become a teacher. We both have always loved halloween. We are now known as the house to go to every halloween on our block, which is awesome!! *


----------



## winifredsanderson18 (Feb 5, 2009)

My name is Jeanine or you can call me J9 (as most of my friends do). I'm 26 and live in Arlington, VA. I am a graphic designer for a pr/advertising firm in DC. Other than my job and spending time making halloween props most of my time is devoted to my new puppy Rigley (or "Big Rig" for short). 

This year I will be throwing my FIRST halloween party! I'm very jealous of you house owners out there since I live in a condo and haven't been able to make my very own graveyard just yet. Also I can't fit everyone in my condo so I'm renting out my building's party room and have to decorate it and then have my party and then take it down all within 8 hours! But it will be worth it 'cause I LOVE HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

texashalloween08 said:


> My name is Rachel, I am 37. I live in the middle of DFW, TX in Bedford.


Not many people who live outside Texas know what "DFW" means.


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Cadaverino said:


> Not many people who live outside Texas know what "DFW" means.


*Sorry about that! DFW means Dallas/Fort Worth.*


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Cadaverino said:


> Not many people who live outside Texas know what "DFW" means.



I knew it! Never been to Texas and live on the north/east coast! YAY! I get a point!


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

Dragonomine said:


> I knew it! Never been to Texas and live on the north/east coast! YAY! I get a point!


Me Too, Me Too...............What do we win?


----------



## werginpritt (Sep 8, 2009)

I am Charles a new member, I am 45 years old I was a bill collector for 15 years now I am about to enter law school (big change). My partner runs a full time law office out of our house. Our clients love our place during the holidays. I love decorating for the holidays. Each year my display seems to get bigger and bigger and my yard gets smaller and smaller. This year I am building a crypt (can’t have a graveyard without one) from designs that I used from three different web sites, so far it looks really good. Amazing what a little paint and a dremmel can do for sheets of Styrofoam. I hope to have it completed by October 1st. I am planning on placing a CFG in the crypt but I still need to order my motor for the CFG if I don’t run out of money first.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool thread and a great idea!

My name is Mike and I'm 39 years old. I've been married for 11 years and have an 8 year old daughter. I own a computer company which has been a tough but good business and provides me with both the means and storage space to go really crazy for Halloween. I refuse to grow up (much to my wife's chagrin) and enjoy car and kart racing, abandoned mine exploring, camping, astronomy, photography and more.

I've always loved Halloween and remember trick or treating for hours upon end. There were always a few special houses in the neighborhood that went all out and I wanted to to the same when I had the opportunity. I'm lucky enough to have a great property that works very well for haunting. My neighbor two houses away also loves Halloween and really puts up a ton of great store-bought stuff each year. We have a lot of fun and our haunt is pretty well known in the area at this point. I tend to go all out when I get into something and Halloween is no different. The past few years have found me creating more props and buying less in the stores. I'm very mechanically inclined (but lousy with woodwork) but not artistic (my wife helps out there). Building all of these props is a great experience and I've really been enjoying myself this year since I'm doing so much new stuff.

This forum has been an invaluable resource to me and everyone is very friendly and helpful. It's a great place to be!


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

I am a Perio Surgery Assistant and Massage Therapist, my other half has had the same occupation since he was 18, a Journeyman Lineman. I will be 39, October 28th. I have always celebrated my day and the 31st with a party. I figured I just popped out a little early. I was born in Indiana and left at age 18, started moving around for college and love. We have lived in Michigan, Arizona, California, and now reside in Hawaii. As the years have passed, our parties have grown as have our props and nightmarish visions of future parties. 

Our parties are becoming very popular here. Small town, people talk, photos say a thousand words. Our parties are a couple of days before Halloween for a couple of reasons: most of our party-goers are over 30, no one under 21 allowed on party night due to adult content and we have an open bar tent, most have kids or grand kids so they need sitters, and we keep our haunted attractions and house up for the trick or treaters on the 31st. 

Our subdivision is mostly retired, snowbirds, and the 40 and up group. Our neighbors here on Papala Street are great! We all party together and are friendly year round. But hubby and I are the only Halloween party people. We respect our non-party neighbors behind us with a weeks notice to party night. Some actually leave for the evening and return home after midnight or the following day.

I have went from bon fires and weenie roast, hay rides and bobbing for apples, to parties for 60 guest and then lots of T&T's on the 31st. We keep the main idea, props or theme's of the parties, secret until the invitations go out. Awards and prizes are given out for: Best Overall, Scariest, and funniest. We play a couple of games and prizes are also awarded to the winner(s). Every year before our current party is even over, we have already planned the idea for the following year. Thus, we are in prop building mode year round! Thank the Gods for our perfect 80 degree weather year round here. No more freezing in the garage at 10pm trying to build stuff in September.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

christmascandy1 said:


> wOW..YOUR story is the most interesting so far...glad u r back to 100%%


Thank you!!! Me too!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I am 42, Live in Knoxville and Sevierville Tennessee. I work in TV Broadcasting and have for over 15 years; before that, I was a Youth Consoler and Summer camp counselor for the YMCA for over 11-12 years,. and Well... I guess those last night, camp fire stories.... just took hold. LOL


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I am a 37 year old stay at home mom to a 2 1/2 year old little girl. I will be married 1 year this October 25th. I live in Hellertown, Pa. I have 2 very bad Boxers, but love them anyway. My husband and I are volunteer firefighters. I love to do anything crafty or work with tools, my husband is always yelling at me because I use his tools before he does! I am a Halloween Junkie for a long time. I remember when trick-or-treating was done at night time and if you were home by 10pm you didn't have enough houses to hit. We used to use pillow cases for bags and they were always filled to the top! Since finding this site and all of you amazing people, I am forever making props. I have become additicted to making tombstones (Thank you Terra),my clollection of my own made from foam has jumped from 0 to 5 in a matter of 2 months! My husband just shakes his head when he comes home from work. I told him I want to someday open a Halloween store that would be open all year , he laughs at me. We bought a house in 2006 and it was my first year to decorate. Since then I have tried to do more and make it bigger, I know that being here and seeing everyone ideas will help me make it possible!

Thanks, Helen Ziegler


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

TheEvilQueen said:


> I will be 39, October 28th. I have always celebrated my day and the 31st with a party. I figured I just popped out a little early.


That's a coincidence, my b-day is the 28th also. Halloween themed parties are always fantastic. It's an awesome time to be born in my opinion. My actual due date was the 31st, guess I got impatient, LOL.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm Dan, i'm 22 and a Stock Admin for an international toy distributor.

Born & raised in Manchester, England, lived in NJ for most of my teenage life and am now back here hopefully moving back across the pond sometime soon.

I love to travel and live life, i'm a partier not a saver, as i always say, you could die tomorrow. So i tend to lead a pretty outgoing lifestyle.

If you wanna know anymore you you can follow me on Twitter

Dan James (omgdan) on Twitter


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I am 37 and have worked as an office manager for the same employer for almost 16 years. I have been married for 15 years and have a 12 year old son, 9 year old daughter and a 2 year old labradoodle. My dream was to become a mortician, but I found that after I had children, I couldn’t emotionally handle it. I have found that the older I get, the more into the macabre I am. I absolutely LOVE Halloween much to my family’s dismay I’m sure. They consider it a holiday, I consider it a lifestyle. I think I embarrass my son a tad, but so far, my daughter said she wants to be just like me when it comes to Halloween. My husband is supportive, but I do wish he was more “into” it. I stopped forcing the costumes on him and the kids and we are all happier for it LOL. I call every Friday in October “Halloween Friday” and will wear Halloween jewelry or shirts to work. Fortunately I work for my best friend and she is VERY supportive of my love for Halloween, so that helps! Every birthday (which is in May), she gets me Halloween stuff. I started getting into really decorating for Halloween when we moved into our house ten years ago. We have a great corner lot, and it makes for the perfect cemetery. I do live in a HOA, and go through the worries every year though that someone’s going to “complain”, but I guess I will cross that bridge if and when it comes. Plus, I do think more people enjoy my yard than not. LOL


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

my name is aj, im 26 and a career firefighter in ny. ive done lots of different odd jobs over the years which has helped in my prop making. my haunt started out small and has grown everyear. its mainly run and put together by myself and my cousin, and family and friends help on halloween night. i do it because it makes me happy. and the neighboorhood kids love it.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

netsirk said:


> I do live in a HOA,


What is a "HOA"?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Cadaverino said:


> What is a "HOA"?


Homeowners' Association
They are supposed to keep tabs on their neighborhood - rules that homeowners must follow for looking nice and keep home values up. (things like keeping the yard and landscaping up, paint and repairs, approval for additions, etc...) They send notices if there is a violation, and can take legal action against homeowners that don't comply with the HOA laws.

When they are not crazy, they work well. When they ARE crazy, they can make the neighborhood feel like living in a police state.


----------



## wolfang (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm actually a new member to this forum. I am a 10 year graphic designer and I'm actually back in school picking up a degree in digital video production. I'm married and currently live in North California (with my In-laws). I have so many props on my list to build, but we need a house of our own first and foremost. Looking for the right house for the right price is pretty tough right now, especially for bargain hunters like us.

I was born with a passion for Halloween and it is, by far, my favorite holiday even over Christmas. I guess I got it from my dad who loves Halloween about as much as I do.

I love history as well, therefore I'm really into authentic historical styles and themes for Halloween.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm 36 next week  and single mom of two teenagers. I have been a 911/police dispatcher for 13 years and love it. I have worked night shift for most of those 13 years and often find humor and facination in morbidity. So my job and lifestyle are well suited for Halloween.

I'm also a Pagan which obviously creates additional ties to Halloween in a spiritual aspect. That aside, I rather enjoy the gory horror side versus the cutsie aspect of Halloween althought I have a few of those things too.

While not a crafty person in the sense that I generally come up with ideas on my own, I do enjoy taking someone elses idea and morphing it to my design. Which usually means the modified idea in my head turns out nothing like I planed but looks great anyway. 

So keep those pictures rolling!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all. my name is Carrie (as you can guess I love my name!). I am 32 years old, married 10 years, and the mom of two wonderful boys. We live in southern New Hampshire. I'm a SAHM right now but would like to get back into the workplace (I really miss adult conversations  ) I just don't know what I want to do. As you can guess Halloween is my favorite holiday. My husband prefers Christmas, but enjoys hleping me decorate for Halloween.We celebrated our 10 year anniversary last week and he suprised me with a gift of new Halloween decorations. He really does love me!

I've loved Halloween since I can remember. It was my grandmother's birthday and we would always have a huge party for her. My children love it as well and they are only 7 and 2! 

This thread is great! I love reading about who everone else is.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a Sr Project Manager for an IT company.

I love animated decorations but nothing too scary for the small kids.

No haunted house but I do build a pretty big lawn display with heavy emphasis on fog and animation.


----------



## HallowOhio (Sep 13, 2007)

Guess I should try this....I'm Manuel... I'm 44 , single, and a HS teacher. I've been on the forum for a few years now but my time was interrupted from April of 2008 - feb of 2009 due to Cancer. I did get to pass out candy last Halloween at home but then spent Christmas and new years back in the hospital. 
Cancer free--- I am.. and am feeling better than I have in years. 

I've always loved Halloween.... My favorite childhood pic is of me in a skeleton suit that I wore all the time. I loved haunted houses, trick or treating, etc...I'm also big time into Christmas.

I want to decoratey home again this year... It's just me but the house is empty ( I used to care for both if my parents.... My dad passed last October 21 and mom died near Xmas of 2006) I think I enjoy Halloween and Xmas so much because they seem to bring out the friendliest side of people... I truly love people...  

I also write.... Love my Cleve Browns ... actually all sports in general.... I'm hoping to get my leg muscles back in shape so I can try running but am still in recovery. 

I'm debating buying the cauldron witch from walmart.... I have the perfect place for her and I think Donna the Dead needs a buddy . Hehehe


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am 32 almost 33 Oct 23rd. I live in northern Mississippi. I am an office manager for a local newspaper. I volunteer with the local fire dept. I am very much into geocaching when I am not into prop building. My other hobby is photography, books, and Artist trading cards (ATC's). I have one daughter who is 6yrs old, who is my little helper. I have been married for 8 years this Tuesday (22nd) and Have been yard haunting for 9 years now. Everyone that knows me, knows that I am a halloween freak. I get skull and zombie stuff for valentines VS the traditional stuffed animal and candy. I love all things gothic and dark, and I am spoiled rotten, hence the screen name the gothic princess.


----------



## frankie's bride (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm new to the forum so it's a good time to say who I am. I'm a 40 year old (turned that today) Director of Marketing with a graphic design and fine art background. I'm married to a master carpenter - which is a fabulous blessing. If I can copy it, draw it, or convey to him what I want, he helps me make it. My dad retired a couple of years ago and lives one block away and he loves to tinker. So, between my husband, my dad and myself, we're always thinking of or finding new projects to work on.

I live in Broken Arrow, OK (a suburb of Tulsa) and we are the only large display in our neighborhood. We have a party every Halloween for friends and family and generally have tons of "new friends" coming on in the house and having a look-see at all the festivities. What started out as a fun party 4 years ago has turned into something much more and we've all been bitten by the Halloween bug - er, Vampire.

I have one child at home who's 11 and she invites everyone she knows to come by the house. My mom has never met a stranger and has been know to give our address out to anyone she runs into while buying Halloween goodies! LOL With the plethora of kids with cell phones these days, it's amazing how they come in masses to the house. As they're leaving with their candy and maybe a few scares, you can see their cell phones lighting up as they're calling their friends to come by the house. 

It's a fun night, it's exhausting, but it's worth every single minute of it when a teen from the high school football team runs screaming off the front porch and makes it out to the road in 2 bounds!

Cindy


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm Robert and I'm 21. I don't really have much to say since I'm still trying to "find myself" at this point. I've always been a big Halloween fan and I hope to someday soon find a job that's relevant towards it. Wow, that was pretty boring, huh?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

frankie's bride said:


> I live in Broken Arrow, OK (a suburb of Tulsa) and we are the only large display in our neighborhood. We have a party every Halloween for friends and family and generally have tons of "new friends" coming on in the house and having a look-see at all the festivities. What started out as a fun party 4 years ago has turned into something much more and we've all been bitten by the Halloween bug - er, Vampire.
> 
> 
> Cindy


Wow, I just sent a halloween card to another forum member who lives in Broken Arrow


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

WeirdRob said:


> I'm Robert and I'm 21. I don't really have much to say since I'm still trying to "find myself" at this point. I've always been a big Halloween fan and I hope to someday soon find a job that's relevant towards it. Wow, that was pretty boring, huh?


Well at 21, you still have PLENTY of time to 'find yourself'. Be sure to let us know who you turn out to be 

MsM


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm Kerri. I grew up in So. California and for the last 13 years, I've lived in northwest Arkansas. I'm a nearly 37 y.o. single mom & an RN. I work on a cardiac unit in the hospital. 

I've loved Halloween and all things spooky and macabre since I was a small child. I love witches, vampires, & ghosts in that order. There's only been one year when I didn't dress up for Halloween & that was when I had my tonsils out when I was 5. Every year, I loved to watch the Halloween specials on tv. (Remember when Jonathan Winters was a pumpkin head?) I was always a big fan of the scariest houses in the neighborhoods I TOT'd in. I would stand & watch just how they worked their magic. 

When I got older, I got a job at Knott's Halloween Haunt & was a vampire bride in their Lair of the Vampyre maze. I learned how to do a decent job with makeup. My best friend is also their head makeup artist and she does some killer work!!

Now that I live in Arkansas, I have a rough time of it because people here just don't like Halloween very much. I usually get about 10 TOT'ers every year. I decorate my house so that it's spooky. No blood & guts, no people waiting to pop out. Just spooky enough that the kids hesitate a little before they come up to the door. I've been doing my mom's makeup for the past few years (she's a legend at her office.) Last year, I tried to throw a Halloween Party and only 1 person came. People in my neighborhood think I'm a satanist and the church people come around & hand out little books about how trick or treating leads to eternity in hell. 
Oh well, I've got my handbasket ready!!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Spyderella said:


> People in my neighborhood think I'm a satanist and the church people come around & hand out little books about how trick or treating leads to eternity in hell.
> Oh well, I've got my handbasket ready!!


This reminded me of the time I was going to "The Beast" in Kansas City and there were religious people protesting the haunts.

LOL, I see inspiration for a list of jokes like "You might be a red neck". It could be "You're doing Halloween right when...": "People in my neighborhood think I'm a satanist and the church people come around & hand out little books about how trick or treating leads to eternity in hell." 

If Halloween and TOT'ing leads to hell, I've been doomed since 3 days after I was born. I'm sure that I'll see everyone on this board there with me.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Spyderella said:


> People in my neighborhood think I'm a satanist and the church people come around & hand out little books about how trick or treating leads to eternity in hell.
> Oh well, I've got my handbasket ready!!


Those people have no idea about the history of Halloween. But the same can be turned around on those who celebrate it (like us). Did any of you here know that some people of the Pagan/Wiccan religion find Halloween offensive? Some of us think that they're all for Halloween but it's quite the opposite.


----------



## Corps Bride (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm a mother of four kids, two cats, one fish and one parrot and a wife to a man who loves Halloween as much as I do. I work full time as a Business Coordinator and part time as a group fitness instructor. This month is my favorite month of the year! I love reading about all of your ideas and can't wait for our Halloween party on the 24th! We just moved into a new neighborhood so I'm not quite sure how my neighbors feel about Halloween. I have started off slow by putting only a few decorations in the yard along with some pretty yellow flowers. I have to chuckle a little at this because in a couple of weeks our front yard will be converted into a creepy cemetery. Oh well, what better way to get to know my new neighbors!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm 35 and a Housewife, with 3 sons and married to a Headteacher. I've always been a horror fan since childhood and always get more excited about Halloween than Christmas.

I started decorating my house outside about 5 years ago and now I'm the local crazy Halloween lady...lol last year somebody asked me if I'm a Witch because I love all the Halloween stuff...I said no I'm not a Witch but the Husband often calls me one!


----------



## Kristine (Oct 6, 2009)

I am a lurker that just joined! lol....seriously I am a muralist. I paint murals and painting for commercial and residential areas.....and looove halloween. I posted a thread earlier...need help with that! lol....


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

I work in the operations center of a small bank. I'm in my early 30s. Will be married soon, no kids yet. I like all kinds of music except I dislike most country and love most pop and hip-hop/R&B. Autumn is my fave season. I like all holidays but especially Christmas and I LOOOVE HALLOWEEN!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I am 26 years old and a Call Center Service Manger. I am obsessed with Halloween and have been ever since I can remember. I am in the Dallas, Texas area and growing up in Arlington, I was quite exposed to Haunted Houses. With my passion for Halloween, I became obsessed with Haunted Houses and knew that no matter what I do, I would always be dedicated toward Haunts in hopes to one day have my very own. I have operated my own haunt, though they were small, they were very intense and well done. From 2001-2005, I operated a Haunted House for my local Fire Dept. giving them all the profits. It was not about the money for me, instead, it was an opportunity to do what I love. The Fire Dept. provided me a location, and I set up the attraction. Since 2005, we have not been able to find a good location. I have still been buying new props and adding to my collection, of course to one day have my own haunt. 

This year, I just bought my first house and I am having a field day setting up and decorating for Halloween. I am currently working on a graveyard for the ToT's this year as well as for those attending my party. I Love attending all the great Haunts here in the DFW area (so far have knocked out 4!!!), my favorite is and always will be Verdun Manor at Thrillvania Thrillvania / Verdun Manor Website - The BEST and BIGGEST Haunted House In Texas I love this Forum and love the ideas and support everyone provides. Check out my profile and album. I will be adding more here over the next few days.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

My name Is Shawnna, I'm a 23 year old woman, married w/o children yet. I was born here in Las Vegas, and I've lived in L.V. most of my life, with a sort stint in Arizona.
I am an Entertainment Engineering and Design Major at UNLV who is planning to specialize in Automation and Animatronics. I'm also an artist in my free time and ex-technical theater nerd who specialized in prop building. I am also in to hardware hacking (reverse engineering), tinkering, building custom computer rigs and programming.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello I'm Julie..Booter...blondie, mommy...whichever?!. I'm *cough33cough*, divorced, and have a beautiful little 5 year old who loves Halloween as much as I do, which is fabulous! My uncle always had big yard haunts each year and so I'm sort of following in his footsteps. He moved to Eastern Washington and gave me a majority of his Halloween stuff so I'm just trying to piece it all together now. I have always adored Halloween and scary movies and that sort of stuff, which is hard when you're the only one in your "group" and they all think that something's wrong with you!! 

I live just north of Seattle in a farm town now after having lived in NC, Co, GA due to being a military wife. I go to school fulltime- have been doing that for a couple of years now...can't wait to get a job! This is the first year in 3 years of actually getting to decorate and I'm having my first real Halloween party. Whew! This sounds like a personals thing?!. LOL Oh, I've been a part of this board since 04 also and have found so much information and inspiration from all of ya'll fantastic folks!!!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm a nineteen year old Communications major (minor in marketing - this will soon change to Business Administration, minor in marketing for career flexibilities sake). I've been halloween crazed since just about birth and try to keep everyday at least a little bit spooky. I also enjoy movies, books and music - the weirder the better. My goal in life is to buy a big old dilapidated victorian house and fill it with all sorts of framed civil war photos, bookshelves of ghost stories, crackling fireplaces and claw-foot bathtubs.


----------



## TAZ (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> I am 25, married a year next month. I am a Registered Dietitian. I work in nursing homes doing patient nutrition care & overseeing quality assurance in the kitchens. I am studying to be a personal trainer. My dream job is to do private nutrition counseling & fitness training.
> 
> I supposed I have the hobbies of an older person... They include card making/crafts, reading, Halloween & I collect stretched pennies (If anyone has a machine near them, you are welcome to press me a set =)).
> 
> My husband is not as crazy about Halloween as me but I am dragging him into helping me with props. I have always loved Halloween. We do a house party, because I love hosting/planning parties (& get no TOTs). This will be our second annual party now that we have our own place.


I have one. Would you like to have it? It is a old one because the train does not go to Willits any more. The train station is about 2 blocks from my house and about 100 yards from my work.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great thread.

I'm a 25 year old business owner/operator/do everything/whatever you want to call it. I finally graduated this summer with my Mechanical Engineering degree and now work full time building parts for off road trucks. I started doing this as a hobby 5 years ago and it built into a business 3 years ago and has quickly grown since then. So far I am loving what I do. The only down side instead of working with a bunch of people to waist time with I work alone and have to use my "imaginary internet friends" to waist time (I'm still very good at it tho!).

I bought my first house this summer and now have enough yard to be able to do something with. I've ALWAYS loved Halloween, and love going to theme parks for their Halloween displays this time of year. The neighbors say they don't get too may ToTers here, but I'll be looking to change that over the next couple of years. I live 6-8 blocks form a school, about 1.5 blocks from the main route to the school, so hopefully some people will see the decorations and all. My roommates and I are also planning on having a Root Beer kegger Day of so hopefully we get at least a few people for that. Oh I still live in my college town too.

Hum hobbies, well I have my dog that gets way too much attention, obviously I go off roading in my truck when time and money allows (and no I'm not a tear up the woods mud lover, I'm all about crawling through rocks fields and quarries), love to snowboard, and now that life is slowing down a touch we'll see what else I can get back into. I'm def. getting into building my own props.

Oh I also have a great passion for theater and high end lighting systems. I used to be a DJ but retired when I got sick of lugging around hundreds of lbs of equipment. Now I volunteer in the college theater and may look to moving to the high school soon too. I have a fair lighting system of my own that I am continually trying to grow for my own use.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been a police officer in the same small town where I live for the past 7 years. So I know almost everyone. my wife and I love halloween as much as the kids do. We have an annual halloween party for young and old and enjoy decorating the house and yard. this is the only party that we host each year so we put alot of presure on ourselves to make it big. As far as the TOT's we are trying to bring back some halloween spirit to the neighborhood as most travell to more populated areas.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

Store Detective for a local grocery store chain. Oct 31 I chase kids with a chainsaw, the other 364 I chase crackheads with a baton.
I'm also a promoter for MN's Horror Convention Crypticon.


----------



## Mischief (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a 50 year old red headed Irish lass and a card carrying wench. (Woman Entitled to Nothing but Complete Happiness) I love Renaissance Faires, golf, sewing, drawing and Jack Daniels! I am married to a wonderful Scottish man who loves Halloween as much as I do. I have three wonderful kids. My oldest daughter is 25 and an aspiring actress. Then comes my Halloween baby, she is studying Theology. And I have a 15 year old son that plays golf and video games.

At the moment I work as a concierge. I get to work from home and play most of the time. I am also a volunteer with the USO. (Thanks to all the vets and active military) 

My favorite hobby is sewing. I design and sew everything and anything...clothing, period costumes, Halloween costumes quilts, drapes and kilts! If I can't make it, you don't need it! 

I have been a Hauntaholic for as long as I can remember. I love decorating, throwing a massive party and making costumes. My favorite costume was Tanker Bell. I made the whole fairy outfit out of cammi fabric, even the wings were painted to match. I wore combat boots with the little puff on the toes. I also liked Lube Girl: Superhero sidekick of Condom Man.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

[ Got up and decided to read the entire thread and what a fun and different bunch of people on this forum .

I was born in Quebec ( you know the other country near Canada lolllllll) and now i am living in Ontario (yeap they accepted me now.) 48 years old renting an apartment in a friend's house . working as a Seamer in a Pvc label printing place.

Have always love dressing up and when i was in Quebec living most of the time in small apartment i didn't decorate but were going with a bunch of friend celebrating it in clubs all dressed up .

Now here in Ontario with the permission of the owner of the house i can go crazy outside more and do a Cemetery in the front lawn and some more each year.

Hobbies beside Halloween is Collecting World war 2 uniforms helmets equipments ,so a tiny bit of history can be preserve and give credit to all those who lost their lives so i can be here freely writing in this forum . And my second hobbies is everything Harry Potter !!!!!!!!!!! 

Frenchy


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello from hot-as-hell (how appropriate) Miami, Florida! I'm 41, married to my wonderful husband who understands and helps out with this little obsession of mine. I've got 2 stepdaughters (19 and 16) and two sons (10 and 1). By day, I'm supposed to be a legal assistant....

Have loved Halloween since I was a kid and have steadily been building up my home haunt for the past few years. Would LOVE to have a home haunting business, but unfortunately, it's strictly seasonal. If I lived in Central Florida, I would be harassing Universal Studios until they hired me.

Great thread! Glad to see some of us still have the spirit....pun intended. Hope everyone has an awesome and safe All Hallows!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm a 36 year-old self-proclaimed eccentric nut who'll be turning 37 a week before Halloween. Currently I'm a small business owner and Jill-of-all-trades. I've been married for five years and have several four-legged children. 

My past jobs have included making artificial columns for store displays, working in a slaughterhouse, bank teller, postal worker, bookkeeper, nursery worker (plants not kids) and restaurant hostess. 

I planned to attend art school after graduation, but changed my mind when I discovered it was mostly oriented at advertising. I studied business, accounting and education in college, but I have found the most rewarding job is being my own boss. I'm not rolling in money, but we're getting by.

I love to draw with pencil and with ink, consider myself creative and have been struggling to "find myself" for many years. Other hobbies include reading (horror of course), tinkering with electronics, gardening, and cooking. 

I remember staying up late on Saturday nights and watching horror movies with my dad before I started school. I'd be afraid to stick my feet or hands out from under the covers for days. I couldn't believe that some of my friends were 12 before they were allowed to watch a horror movie. I grew up with Freddy and Jason and have a love for the classic horror movies too.

Halloween has been pretty tame for many years as we're rural and haven't had a TOT in years. I'm currently working on my first paper mache projects in many years and hope to provide a few tutuorials along the way.

Lizzy


----------



## SuperVixen (Sep 28, 2009)

My name is Priscilla and I'm 29. I'm a "New Yawka" but I live in NJ now. I design electrical systems for condos and hotels mostly in the NYC area.

I've always loved Halloween. Growing up in the city we used to go to the outer boroughs to ToT and see all the cool houses done up for Halloween. I've been hosting a Halloween Party every year for the past 6 years out of an apartment but my husband and I just bought our 1st house and are excited that we have all this outside space to play with. We are all about partying since we don't have children and neither do most of our friends. Since Halloween is a saturday this year and we're in the 'burbs now we got lots of candy for the ToT'ers though!

I'm so glad I found this forum, there's so much inspiration and creativity, I love it!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

My name is Mark, 41. I work as an Engineering Technician to qualify Fire detection device for U.L. I work in research and development. You probably saw one of those devices blinking in the Doctors office. I am recently divorce, probably due to me building too many props for Halloween. Recently bought a house and am now enjoying building my props again. I live in a chicago Sub.

I have too many hobbies to name. Halloween and Christmas prop making, computer games, putting computers together, electronic controls etc, web design, etc etc etc.

I have been to Ironstock and have been to Transworld 3 or 4 times. Would like to go to others if I can get the time.

I have two sites on the off season that keep me busy. www.hauntseeker.com and Planet GraveMarker | Everything Halloween located on one site..


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

frenchy said:


> [ Got up and decided to read the entire thread and what a fun and different bunch of people on this forum .
> 
> I was born in Quebec ( you know the other country near Canada lolllllll) and now i am living in Ontario (yeap they accepted me now.) 48 years old renting an apartment in a friend's house . working as a Seamer in a Pvc label printing place.
> 
> ...


Oh Frenchy! You need to come to the part of holland where I live. THEY LOVE CANADIANS! The canadians are the ones who freed them up here in the north. When older people here hear my accent the first thing they ask is if I"m canadian...I say no, but they still go on about how they LOVE canadians


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Im 31, tattoo artist in Albany GA...Been collecting masks and props for years. Been a Halloween nut since I was born.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I am a 39 year old reformed musician who has been relegated to warehouse management for the last 14 years. While originally from Wisconsin and currently living in Orange County California, I have traveled the continent in a van either on tour or working various Renaissance Faires. I love making a spectacle of myself and have transferred this need for attention upon my house. 

Halloween started as an excuse to have a party and pull out my various left over Ren Faire costumes but transformed into a creative outlet for my stage design ideas. Everyone I know thinks I am insane yet seem to enjoy being a part of the insanity. I am glad to bring them with.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a 16 year old junior in high school. As for prop bulding experience, I work with my school's drama club as a set/prop constructor/painter as well as a light/sound manager, and even though most of the shows I worked on weren't very Halloweeny, I still use some of the tricks and tips of theatre to haunt the daylights out of people.

I also consider myself very resourceful, since a couple of static props I built out of random junk I found around the house. Sure, I got some stuff from Dollar Tree or Walmart to make it spookier, but the majority was found in the yard.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

This has been one of the most interesting threads at Halloween Forum.com.


----------



## child_of_poe (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm 23, I work as an in-home caregiver but I am always looking to move up on the pay scale. My hobbies include clothing reconstruction, reading, cooking, swimming, hanging out with friends and doing diy projects. I live in a third floor one bedroom walk up with my boyfriend. He and I both enjoy Halloween a lot. My favorite part of Halloween is mostly making costumes, but I enjoy decorating as well. As for my sweetie, he doesn't have a favorite part, he likes it all equally. This year we are throwing our first Halloween party. Its kind of impromptu and we don't have a lot of time or money this year, but we're going through with it anyway and I'm sure it will rock. The party is zombie themed this year and costumes are optional, but anyone who shows up without a costume is going to be a zombie for the day/ night... courtesy of some costuming makeup bought at the Dollar Tree and a few other effects. I hope to be able to get some decent pictures of the event to put up after its over. I am also hoping to make the party a tradition if it goes well.


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

My name is Carly, I’ve just turned 19 and I’m a programme data integrity analyst for the Scottish government. I was born in a town just outside of Edinburgh and have lived here all my life. My hobbies include seeing friends, drawing, painting, designing, travelling, laughing, singing, talking, musicmusicmusic!, movies, live music/concerts, pop culture, photography, running, reading, playing guitar, writing, and just generally spending time with people I love. 

I get my love for Halloween mostly from my Mum who, as far back as I can remember, has always loved and celebrated Halloween. It just so happens my Dad is great at designing costumes and generally creating things – so this coincided well with my Mums enthusiasm! With them two as a force Halloween has always been a high point of the year for all my (large!) family.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a bit late to this thread, but anyway....

My name is Ian, I will be 49 in December. I am a Business Controls Analyst for a major IT company, working from home in Gosport (near Portsmouth), England. Been interested in anything dark, and slightly off the norm for as long as I can remember. It has only been since I have been with my current partner and fiancee that I have been able to indulge my passion for Halloween. Starting with a small scale dressing up of the house, up to a party with over 100 people, two years ago. We moved to a house with a smaller garden then, so had to scale back a bit. However, we are getting married on Halloween this year, with a themed wedding, so all effort has been going on that. 

Off to Fright Night 2009 at Thorpe Park on Sunday, so if anyone has been there already would be interested in your views (PM me, or start a new thread, if there isn't one),

Good luck to everyone, and I hope your Halloween is everything you hoped it would be.

Ian


----------

